# Insight's "The Shadow of Set" - IC Thread



## Insight (Sep 3, 2007)

*PRELUDE*
_He who dazzles shines bright in the blowing, staggering heat of the Blasted Desert.  His arms raised in pride, no perhaps warning, at the coming of his glory.  Slowly, but with a certainly, He Who Shines gains strength, passing through the Blasted Desert with an alien potency.  They whisper his name at Ombos, and at Esserit, and the nomads who dare blaspheme to breathe the name of the Lord of the Desert soon become one with the sands, never again to raise a hand against He Who Shines.

His coming a portent of things to come, foretold by recent events in the shining jewel of the coast, the port city of Majoor.  Our heroes will be the first to learn of his coming.  But that would have to wait.  For now, our heroes are blissfully unaware of the coming storm, their hands full with other, more pressing tasks..._

*Group 1: Droban, Isphet, and Avardis*
This crew has been involved in Majoor, mostly revolving around Isphet the Moneylender's efforts to recoup his gambling debt. Droban's been looking for work, and responded to Isphet's post on the wall of the Twin Scimitars Guild (the local "adventurers' guild"). Isphet and Droban were briefly hired to assist the local militia in tracking down some camel thieves who were hiding in the desert. On that mission, Droban and Isphet met Avardis, who was stranded at an oasis (and briefly captured by the camel thieves). The three returned to Majoor following the completion of that mission, and have struck up a conversation regarding future endeavors.

[sblock=Group 1]
Whispers in town seem to reinforce what you have seen.  People are getting sick at an alarming rate.  Thyrite priests see this as a sign of the coming of a great evil.  They point to their scriptures of great plagues blighting those unworthy of Thyr and his glory.  Others are concerned that the water supply may be tainted.  Whatever the reason, the people of Majoor are definitely getting sick, and the rate of infection is rapidly glowing to epidemic status.  

The locals call this illness "The Crimson Curse".  Its symptoms include painful boils and sores.  As the curse/disease progresses, the boils erupt, oozing blood, pus, and other fluids.  Eventually, the subject dies, normally in a macabre display that leaves the corpse little more than a bloodied pulp.

Since many of the town guards have fallen ill (or become cursed, depending on who you ask), Majoor's defenses are weakened.  Many fear that an invasion is imminent.  Among the more conspiracy-minded, some believe the events to be tied together.  It is possible that the town guards may be recruiting new guards to replace the sick and dead.

Another related problem is that, with the word spreading of Majoor's sickness/curse, caravans are no longer all that interested in trading with the city's merchants.  This has had a chilling effect on Majoor's economy, and town officials are wrestling with ways to deal with this downturn in trade.

A crazed local named Hasan the Blind has been seen around Majoor's bazaar, spouting diatribes against Majoor's sins.  Rumor has it that Hasan was once an honored priest at the Temple of the Sun.  Hasan claims that he alone holds the key to curing the town of the Crimson Curse, but of course, no one pays heed to the words of a madman.

You are all currently in Majoor and with no employment at the moment.  What do you wish to do?[/sblock]

*Group 2: Asad, Dirk, and G'Sharn*
Dirk and G'Sharn met recently while fighting the same group of scorpitaurs in the Blasted Desert. These scorpitaurs had threatened caravans passing through the desert to the northern tradepost of Hale. In dispatching the scorpitaurs, G'Sharn and Dirk discovered that the foul beastmen had also intended to attack the nearby monastery, so the heroes traveled to said monastery to warn the monks (in case other scorpitaurs were also in on the future attack). The monks told G'Sharn and Dirk of one of Asad, a member of their order who had gone into the desert, and asked that G'Sharn and Dirk find Asad and give him aid if possible. Dirk and G'Sharn have just located Asad near an abandoned oasis, where he found evidence that a cult dedicated to Set may have made the oasis their home for a time.

[sblock=Group 2]
Having made each others' acquaintence, and having searched the abandoned oasis for clues left behind, you learn that a group calling itself the Ophidian Hand used this oasis for a base until probably a week ago.  The other clues you find are charred firepits, some dead livestock, the bones of probably three or four humanoids (you are not certain of the exact origin), and the scraps and ruins of a dozen or more meals.  Based on the clues you've found, between 20 and 30 men used this place as a base of operations as recently as a week ago.

You have heard rumors among nomads and merchants passing through the Blasted Desert that the Ophidian Hand is a cult dedicated to the evil god Set.  None in civilized lands would dare openly worship such a creature, but it is not all that uncommon for outcast groups to find solace in the piercing winds and coarse, hot sands of the desert.  Thyrite clerics and Muirite paladins wouldn't dare scour the desert, endlessly seeking such bases, when Majoor offers such fine comforts.

Tracks of the Ophidian Hands exodus from the abandoned oasis are old, and likely unreliable.  Still, it would benefit everyone to at least track down these evildoers and if nothing more, warn Majoor of their existence.

As you are readying to head out, Asad stops among the skeletal remains, a sparkling glint in the blistering heat of the sun's caress catching the monk's eye.  A ring!  Asad crouched down to pick it up, matching it with the ring in his possession.  What could this mean?

As Asad considers the ramifications of this discovery, Dirk warns that a sandstorm is coming from the north.  Better to find shelter soon.  G'Sharn points out that the sandstorm might well wipe out the cultists' tracks.  

What do you wish to do?[/sblock]

All right.  You all have a number of possible threads to follow.  I'd appreciate it if the two groups could keep each other somewhat in the dark for now (hence the sblocks).  I promise this separation won't last forever.

*Threads* - OOC - IC - RG


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 3, 2007)

[sblock=Group 2] Asad stares in shock at the second ring.  Thinking back on the story he has heard from the monks for so many years he can only conclude that the bodies here are somehow linked to his family's deaths in the murky depths of his past.  He looks in the direction Dirk indicated, aware of the dangers of the sandstorm, but torn by the need to learn about the owner of the ring, and those who killed him.
With a deep breath, his features stiffen in determination as he turns to his newfound companions and points in the direction of the tracks.  [/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 4, 2007)

*Droban Ironthane*

[sblock=Group 1]Sitting at a low table in a seedy tavern, Droban Ironthane slams down his empty mug and wipes a trickle of foam from his dark, braided beard. "Isphet...Avardis...I tell you, it's gettin' to be more than I can take! The constant sunburn is bad enough, now I have to look up and down my own hairy backside every mornin' just to make sure there be no boils! Curse, plague, bah! Whatever it is, it's got my hackles raised, and my nerves frazzled! Give me cool stone and the neck of an orc to hew any day." Droban sighs then, and signals for another mug of ale. "Still and all, I guess so long as  we're here, we might as well see if there's aught we can do to help. I hear there may be need of some fresh blood, so to speak, amongst the city guard? Aye, I could do that. Maybe there'd be a chance for some axeblade action thataway too. What say the pair of you?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 4, 2007)

[sblock="Group 2"]
"You're right, and we've not much time," G'sharn says brusquely, staring at the sky.  "We need to move, and quickly, if we're going to catch them."  His form twists, and blurs, and he drops to the ground in sandcat form with a faint snarl.[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Sep 4, 2007)

[Sblock=Group 2]
Dirk watches the sand on the ground start whipping around and hurries over to the tracks. He drops to one knee, examining them closely before the wind destroys them. "We must hurry." and with nothing more than that he stands and starts following the tracks.
[sblock=Insight] Not sure if you want me to roll, or you to roll, but I shall roll for his Survival check to follow the tracks. Survival = 13[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 4, 2007)

[sblock=Group 2]


			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> Asad stares in shock at the second ring. Thinking back on the story he has heard from the monks for so many years he can only conclude that the bodies here are somehow linked to his family's deaths in the murky depths of his past. He looks in the direction Dirk indicated, aware of the dangers of the sandstorm, but torn by the need to learn about the owner of the ring, and those who killed him.
> With a deep breath, his features stiffen in determination as he turns to his newfound companions and points in the direction of the tracks.





			
				Rolzup said:
			
		

> "You're right, and we've not much time," G'sharn says brusquely, staring at the sky. "We need to move, and quickly, if we're going to catch them." His form twists, and blurs, and he drops to the ground in sandcat form with a faint snarl.





			
				Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Dirk watches the sand on the ground start whipping around and hurries over to the tracks. He drops to one knee, examining them closely before the wind destroys them. "We must hurry." and with nothing more than that he stands and starts following the tracks.




Dirk starts to the south, and G'Sharn, in sandcat form, follows, sniffing the air, keeping wary for possible assailants.  Asad quickly scans the abandoned oasis one more time, looks to the newfound ring, pockets it, and follows the others.

Sand starts to whip into the air, making it somewhat difficult to see.  Dirk and Asad cover their faces with cloth, fighting against the Blasted Desert itself.  Even though it is just after noon, the sky grows dark, the sandstorm blotting out the sun itself.  Dune after dune traversed, not without difficulty, but the three heroes are persistent enough to see the journey through.

Just when it seems the worst, G'Sharn spots a cave, which seems as fine a place as any to ride out this fierce sandstorm.  Asad and Dirk wordlessly follow, and the three spend the next few hours inside the cave as the storm slowly subsides.

Passing the time, Asad, G'Sharn, and Dirk take a look around the cave.  Somewhat larger than it seemed outside, the cave turns out to be a series of caverns, fortunately, unoccupied for the moment.  From the gathered evidence, however, it seems that these caves were recently used, perhaps for a few days.  Strange symbols painted on the walls pique the heroes' curiosity, but none of the three recognize the symbols' origin.

The sandstorm now subsided, Asad, G'Sharn, and Dirk emerge from the cave.  The landscape has changed slightly, as it always does during a storm of this magnitude.  The tracks, of course, are worn away.  Dirk has a vague idea of where the tracks were headed prior to ducking into the cave, but there is no way to know for certain.

What do you wish to do?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 5, 2007)

[sblock=Group 2]
'We'll have to trust your instincts," G'sharn says to Dirk as he stares off into the wasteland.  "Lacking any other choice, it seems.  Still and all, your instincts have proven sound enough for me before.  I see no reason why this time should be any different."

He shrugs.  "No point in wasting time, either.  I doubt that they were able to travel very far in this weather."
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 5, 2007)

[sblock=group 2] Asad nods his agreement, then quickly looks back the way they came.  Fate has erased our separate paths.  My future seems linked to yours.  He takes another look at the markings on the walls, trying to memorize any that seems to repeat itself more than others then he follows his two new companions back into the dunes.  [/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Sep 5, 2007)

[Sblock=Group 2] Dirk nods silently and walks out into the newly shifted sands. Kneeling, he picks up and handful of sand and feels it around in his hand. Looking off into the Desert, he bluntly states "Follow" and sets off after the cultists.[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 5, 2007)

[Sblock=Group 2]"A man of few words," G'Sharn observes.  "An admirable trait, that."  Without further word, he changes form and follows Dirk.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 6, 2007)

[sblock=Group 2]
ED: I've re-arranged these slightly to make it flow better.



			
				Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Dirk nods silently and walks out into the newly shifted sands. Kneeling, he picks up and handful of sand and feels it around in his hand. Looking off into the Desert, he bluntly states "Follow" and sets off after the cultists.






			
				Rolzup said:
			
		

> 'We'll have to trust your instincts," G'sharn says to Dirk as he stares off into the wasteland. "Lacking any other choice, it seems. Still and all, your instincts have proven sound enough for me before. I see no reason why this time should be any different."
> 
> He shrugs. "No point in wasting time, either. I doubt that they were able to travel very far in this weather."






			
				redclaw said:
			
		

> Asad nods his agreement, then quickly looks back the way they came. Fate has erased our separate paths. My future seems linked to yours. He takes another look at the markings on the walls, trying to memorize any that seems to repeat itself more than others then he follows his two new companions back into the dunes.






			
				Rolzup said:
			
		

> "A man of few words," G'Sharn observes. "An admirable trait, that." Without further word, he changes form and follows Dirk.




Dirk leads the group in the afternoon heat, across dune and valley, with nothing but sand in sight.  Blinding at times, it is hard to imagine anyone surviving in this environment, yet the three heroes have all done it to a certain extent for some time.  Though following essentially nothing in terms of tracks, Dirk seems confident, leading the others on and on.

Around dusk, you come to a major landmark, the Grey Obelisk.  No one really knows the origin of this odd piece of carved stone, but nomads, bandits, and travelers alike all know of the Grey Obelisk's location.  Beneath and around the Grey Obelisk is rough stone; for some reason, the sand of the Blasted Desert won't come within 20ft of the obelisk.

It is likely that the cultists came through here, but it could have been hours or mere moments before the sandstorm and Dirk wouldn't be able to tell the difference.

Just as you are about to take your leave of the Grey Obelisk, Dirk notes scorpitaur tracks in the sand.  He follows them all around the dune that forms a horseshoe shaped hillock around the site.  The tracks are relatively fresh, made after the sandstorm.[/sblock]

OOC: I'd like to see some posts from Group 1 fairly soon.  I'm going to have to NPC people who haven't posted anything by Friday afternoon.


----------



## Ilium (Sep 6, 2007)

[sblock=Group 1]Avardis sips thoughtfully at his beer, a smile curling one side of his mouth as he listens to the dwarf's salty description of the situation.  He tears a small piece of bread from the loaf on the table and hands it to the black bird perched on his shoulder before replying.  "I think it sounds like a good idea.  Nothing like a little crime-stopping and peace-keeping to get the right kind of attention."  He sips from his beer again and adds, "Besides, these drinks aren't going to pay for themselves."
[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 7, 2007)

*Droban Ironthane*

[sblock=Group 1]







			
				Ilium said:
			
		

> Avardis sips thoughtfully at his beer, a smile curling one side of his mouth as he listens to the dwarf's salty description of the situation.  He tears a small piece of bread from the loaf on the table and hands it to the black bird perched on his shoulder before replying.  "I think it sounds like a good idea.  Nothing like a little crime-stopping and peace-keeping to get the right kind of attention."  He sips from his beer again and adds, "Besides, these drinks aren't going to pay for themselves."



Droban glances sideways at Avardis' pet with a bit of a scowl. He always did prefer animals that made their homes on or under the ground. Then, dismissing the black bird with a shrug, he responds to Avardis, chuckling. "Really? I thought this round was on 'Moneybags Isphet' there." The dwarf slams down another empty mug with a smile, his fourth at this sitting. "No, you're right. Honest employment and honest gain is best. There's no time like the present is there? Let's be off and see about it."

Droban settles his tab, gathers his axe and shield, and heads for the door, not bothering to wipe up the ale still dribbling down through his beard.

OOC: Insight, assuming it's a reasonable time of day, Droban is going to head directly for the nearest guard post, and inquire about the need for new recruits. He's hoping Avardis and Isphet will be following.[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Sep 7, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Group 1]
Avardis stares dumbly after Droban for a moment, taken off guard by the sudden decision.  He fumbles in his pouch for a few coins and drops them on the table.  Then he hurries out after the retreating dwarf, Besha spreading his wings for balance and grumbling in protest.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 7, 2007)

[sblock=Group 2]
G'sharn rises to his feet, brushing sand from his hands "Does it look as though they were heading towards the Obelisk itself?  Or simply skirting it?

"I've never liked this place," he adds, scowling at the offending stone.  "It's not...natural."
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 7, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> [sblock=Group 2]
> G'sharn rises to his feet, brushing sand from his hands "Does it look as though they were heading towards the Obelisk itself?  Or simply skirting it?
> 
> "I've never liked this place," he adds, scowling at the offending stone.  "It's not...natural."
> [/sblock]




[sblock=G'Sharn]Yeah, G'Sharn, being a druid, feels _ESPECIALLY_ uneasy about this place.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 7, 2007)

[sblock=group2]
Asad looks at the obelisk, envying its peaceful existence.  He calmly contemplates the silence and predictable nature of the world from a rock's perspective. [/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Sep 8, 2007)

[sblock=Group 2]
Dirk notches an arrow and cautiously follows the Scorpitaur tracks around the Obelisk. He had been to the Obelisk before, it's odd presence had helped him find his many many a time. Following the tracks, he calls out to G'Sharn and Asad. "Be on guard. They are still nearby"[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 8, 2007)

[sblock=group2]
Hearing the ranger's warning, Asad shakes himself free from his moment of meditation.  He gently touches his kama to assure that it is ready if needed, and follows the ranger around the obelisk.  [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 8, 2007)

[sblock=Group 1]


			
				YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Sitting at a low table in a seedy tavern, Droban Ironthane slams down his empty mug and wipes a trickle of foam from his dark, braided beard. "Isphet...Avardis...I tell you, it's gettin' to be more than I can take! The constant sunburn is bad enough, now I have to look up and down my own hairy backside every mornin' just to make sure there be no boils! Curse, plague, bah! Whatever it is, it's got my hackles raised, and my nerves frazzled! Give me cool stone and the neck of an orc to hew any day." Droban sighs then, and signals for another mug of ale. "Still and all, I guess so long as we're here, we might as well see if there's aught we can do to help. I hear there may be need of some fresh blood, so to speak, amongst the city guard? Aye, I could do that. Maybe there'd be a chance for some axeblade action thataway too. What say the pair of you?"






			
				Ilium said:
			
		

> Avardis sips thoughtfully at his beer, a smile curling one side of his mouth as he listens to the dwarf's salty description of the situation. He tears a small piece of bread from the loaf on the table and hands it to the black bird perched on his shoulder before replying. "I think it sounds like a good idea. Nothing like a little crime-stopping and peace-keeping to get the right kind of attention." He sips from his beer again and adds, "Besides, these drinks aren't going to pay for themselves."






			
				YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Droban glances sideways at Avardis' pet with a bit of a scowl. He always did prefer animals that made their homes on or under the ground. Then, dismissing the black bird with a shrug, he responds to Avardis, chuckling. "Really? I thought this round was on 'Moneybags Isphet' there."




Isphet smiles, watching the tavern for signs of life -- or perhaps an opportunity.  "I don't know if working for the city guard is what I had in mind.  The hours are long, and the pay is a pittance."

"This plague, or curse, whatever it may be... it concerns me greatly.  Still, I am stuck here in Majoor, and as you both know, I have a debt to repay.  If I am stuck here, I wonder if there is an opportunity in attempting to care for the poor.  Not that I am much of a healer, mind you.  But people are going to be worried about this plague, and there might be coin to be had in trying to heal people."

"I've heard tell of traveling peddlers visiting town beset with plague and offering a cure-all that may or may not work.  Now, that's an idea."

Isphet watches as a pair of guardsmen enter the tavern.  "But perhaps charlatanry is unwarranted at this time.  Your plan may work, Droban.  I suppose it doesn't hurt to inquire."



			
				YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> The dwarf slams down another empty mug with a smile, his fourth at this sitting. "No, you're right. Honest employment and honest gain is best. There's no time like the present is there? Let's be off and see about it."
> 
> Droban settles his tab, gathers his axe and shield, and heads for the door, not bothering to wipe up the ale still dribbling down through his beard.






			
				Ilium said:
			
		

> Avardis stares dumbly after Droban for a moment, taken off guard by the sudden decision. He fumbles in his pouch for a few coins and drops them on the table. Then he hurries out after the retreating dwarf, Besha spreading his wings for balance and grumbling in protest.




Isphet smirks at the dwarf's impatience.  The moneylender pays for the remainder of the tab and scurries after Droban and Avardis. 

***

"Ah, new recruits," Chief Jobbor says in response to Droban's hasty inquiry.  "But it is hot in here.  'Tis as if Amum himself were breathing down my neck."  The massive man, whose chain mail shirt could surely coat two normal-sized folk, gets up from his chair and, knees crackling, waddles to the window, whereupon the adjacent shelf, Chief Jobbor gets a pitcher of water and a cup.  He turns to look upon Droban, Isphet, and Avardis, then pours himself some water.

"Yeah, we are always looking for fresh meat... I mean, hehe..."  Jobbor watches the responses in the applicants.  "What I mean to say is... new recruits.  I hope you know what you're getting into.  Ya see, well, I mean that, you sorta... don't really look the type to be guards.  Maybe the dwarf."

Jobbor waddles back to his simple chair and grabs a parchment and a quill.  "Names?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 8, 2007)

[sblock=Group 1, NPC-ing Isphet]
"Yes, well, I'm not altogether certain I am meant to be a militaman, either," Isphet says.  "So I understand your concern.  Tell me, fat one, what is the pay, and what sort of work would we be required to do?"

Chief Jobbor squints one eye at Isphet's comments.  "Har, the life of a city guard is nothing like what you might be used to.  You've got the look of an Ashadi nobleman to me.  Probably never had to lift a finger in your life.  What brings you here anyway?"

"Never mind you that," Isphet replies.  "Suffice it to say that I do not wish to be here, but I find myself with little choice.  What is the pay?"

Jobbor belly laughs, and that is quite a belly.  One might imagine the rumblings from this thunderous hacking to be heard several doors down.  "Two coppers a day in training.  Once we determine if you are fit for service, you are provided with room and board, and a salary of five silvers a week."

Isphet frowns and turns to the window in contemplation.[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 9, 2007)

*Droban Ironthane*

[sblock=Group 1]







			
				Insight said:
			
		

> "Ah, new recruits," Chief Jobbor says in response to Droban's hasty inquiry.  "But it is hot in here.  'Tis as if Amum himself were breathing down my neck."  The massive man, whose chain mail shirt could surely coat two normal-sized folk, gets up from his chair and, knees crackling, waddles to the window, whereupon the adjacent shelf, Chief Jobbor gets a pitcher of water and a cup.  He turns to look upon Droban, Isphet, and Avardis, then pours himself some water.



Droban glowers at the obese captain, wondering inwardly how such a man, who can hardly move, would ever be promoted to a position of authority. Beads of sweat drip down from the dwarf's thick, dark hair in the hot room, and Droban cannot help but notice that Jobbor does not offer any water to his guests. This does not improve his mood, or his liking of Captain Jobbor, in any way.



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> "Yeah, we are always looking for fresh meat... I mean, hehe..."  Jobbor watches the responses in the applicants.  "What I mean to say is... new recruits.  I hope you know what you're getting into.  Ya see, well, I mean that, you sorta... don't really look the type to be guards.  Maybe the dwarf."
> 
> Jobbor waddles back to his simple chair and grabs a parchment and a quill.  "Names?"



"_Maybe_ the dwarf?!" Droban splutters, nearly choking in his indignation at this Captain Jobbor. Hefting his greataxe, he continues, "I'll have you know that this is _Marakul_, and she's taken the head of more goblins and orcs than you could count. Aye, and a few lowlife humans as well..." Droban finishes, muttering under his breath. "These lads with me are no laggards in a scrape either...I've seen it evidenced with my own eyes. Oh, and the name is Droban of Clan Ironthane, son of Grodun, son of Duggan."

Droban listens to Isphet's exchange with the captain, then turns to Avardis, with wide eyes. "Two coppers a day to train? That doesn't even cover my bar tab! Ah, maybe this was a bad idea." The dwarf pauses and wipes the back of his meaty hand across his sweaty brow, waiting to hear what Avardis thinks of this arrangement.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 9, 2007)

[sblock=Group 2]
"Excellent," G'harn snarls, "We can finish this now."  He paces off to the side, to a flanking position with Dirk.  His scimitar remains sheathed at his side, but his hands are twitching, moving almost unconsciously through the gestures that will conjure Magic Fang.[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Sep 9, 2007)

[sblock=Group 1]


			
				YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Droban listens to Isphet's exchange with the captain, then turns to Avardis, with wide eyes. "Two coppers a day to train? That doesn't even cover my bar tab! Ah, maybe this was a bad idea." The dwarf pauses and wipes the back of his meaty hand across his sweaty brow, waiting to hear what Avardis thinks of this arrangement.



Avardis smiles and says, "Well, he did say 'Once they determine we're fit.'  I'm sure once the trainers get a good look at _Marakul_ in action it won't be long before we're assigned to useful duty."  He turns to the captain and asks, "Tell me, sir, do you by chance have chaplains of the goddess Muir under your command?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 9, 2007)

[sblock=Group 2]


			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> Asad looks at the obelisk, envying its peaceful existence. He calmly contemplates the silence and predictable nature of the world from a rock's perspective.





			
				Rolzup said:
			
		

> G'sharn rises to his feet, brushing sand from his hands "Does it look as though they were heading towards the Obelisk itself? Or simply skirting it?
> 
> "I've never liked this place," he adds, scowling at the offending stone. "It's not...natural."





			
				Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Dirk notches an arrow and cautiously follows the Scorpitaur tracks around the Obelisk. He had been to the Obelisk before, it's odd presence had helped him find his many many a time. Following the tracks, he calls out to G'Sharn and Asad. "Be on guard. They are still nearby."





			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> Hearing the ranger's warning, Asad shakes himself free from his moment of meditation. He gently touches his kama to assure that it is ready if needed, and follows the ranger around the obelisk.





			
				Rolzup said:
			
		

> "Excellent," G'harn snarls, "We can finish this now." He paces off to the side, to a flanking position with Dirk. His scimitar remains sheathed at his side, but his hands are twitching, moving almost unconsciously through the gestures that will conjure Magic Fang.




Following the tracks, Dirk leads the rest of the group away from the Obelisk.  After approximately half a mile, the three of you see the ruins of a merchant caravan.  Four wagons, mostly ash now, half-empty carcasses of their former selves.  Bodies lie broken and bled out amongst the wagons.  Three dozen arrows prickle from the wagons.

Dirk stops upon this scene and notes that the scorpitaur tracks are all around.  He cannot make heads or tails of them, but that this is almost _certainly_ their handiwork.  

Upon closer examination, Dirk checks the scorpitaur tracks and realizes that the tracks go _around_ this ambush site.  The scorpitaurs may have had nothing to do with this attack!
[/sblock]

[sblock=Asad]Nearing the wagons, you can barely make out some symbols you recognize - those of the Temple of the Eternal Sun.  This temple, within Majoor itself, is known for its good works throughout the region.  Some of the dead are dressed as adepts and acolytes.  If these wagons were the part of some sort of pilgrimage, you don't see anyone here of sufficient rank to lead such an expedition.[/sblock]

[sblock=G'Sharn and Dirk]
Upon closer examination, these are _not_ scorpitaur arrows.  Scorpitaurs tend to use larger arrows, as their huge bows are half again the size of the bows that normal folk use.  Plus, scorpitaurs tend not to waste their arrows; the shots here seem placed mostly for effect; the majority of the dead were felled not by arrow fire, but by slashing and bludgeoning weapons.

G'Sharn also notes the likely presense of poison amongst some of the dead.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 9, 2007)

[sblock=Group 1]


			
				Insight said:
			
		

> "Yes, well, I'm not altogether certain I am meant to be a militaman, either," Isphet says. "So I understand your concern. Tell me, fat one, what is the pay, and what sort of work would we be required to do?"
> 
> Chief Jobbor squints one eye at Isphet's comments. "Har, the life of a city guard is nothing like what you might be used to. You've got the look of an Ashadi nobleman to me. Probably never had to lift a finger in your life. What brings you here anyway?"
> 
> ...





			
				YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Droban listens to Isphet's exchange with the captain, then turns to Avardis, with wide eyes. "Two coppers a day to train? That doesn't even cover my bar tab! Ah, maybe this was a bad idea." The dwarf pauses and wipes the back of his meaty hand across his sweaty brow, waiting to hear what Avardis thinks of this arrangement.





			
				Ilium said:
			
		

> Avardis smiles and says, "Well, he did say 'Once they determine we're fit.' I'm sure once the trainers get a good look at Marakul in action it won't be long before we're assigned to useful duty." He turns to the captain and asks, "Tell me, sir, do you by chance have chaplains of the goddess Muir under your command?"




Chief Jobbor takes a sip of water.  "Chaplains? No, that's a matter for the church.  We exist only to guard the city.  If you want to join the chaplains or somesuch, go pester the priests."

He takes up his quill once again.  "So, what'll it be?  You know, we've got some prime openings coming up.  In fact, Captain Ludo mentioned something to me... here, I wrote it down..."

Jobbor flips a few pages in a journal.  "You know... I may be able to get you fellows into bazaar duty.  The pay's a bit better since the merchants front some of your salary.  But you have to know what you're doing.  Prove to me your mettle and I'll sign you right up."
[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 10, 2007)

*Droban Ironthane*

[sblock=Group 1]







			
				Insight said:
			
		

> He takes up his quill once again.  "So, what'll it be?  You know, we've got some prime openings coming up.  In fact, Captain Ludo mentioned something to me... here, I wrote it down..."
> 
> Jobbor flips a few pages in a journal.  "You know... I may be able to get you fellows into bazaar duty.  The pay's a bit better since the merchants front some of your salary.  But you have to know what you're doing.  Prove to me your mettle and I'll sign you right up."



Droban sighs loudly, and considers his decided lack of current employment opportunities. "Well, I suppose that doesn't sound _too_ horrible. What sort of proof did you have in mind? We already spent the last week traipsing about the desert rounding up camel thieves for the city. Does that not demonstrate our mettle enough for your liking?"[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 10, 2007)

[sblock=group2] Asad somberly walks over to the wagons and starts to reverently remove the bodies of the deceased monks and acolytes.  He silently prays to Horus for the opportunity to avenge their deaths as he covers each body with a few handfulls of sand.
When he looks up, his eyes are hard and his jaw is set in determination.  He meets Dirk's gaze and then speaks in a voice that sounds devoid of emotion,  Find them, then we kill them.  [/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Sep 10, 2007)

[sblock=Group 2]
Dirk walks through the carnage to a smoldering wagon, careful not to disturb the dead. He pulls an arrow from the wood, and notes that something is not right. "Something is wrong. These arrows are not right.". He tosses the arrow away, and kneels to examine a corpse. "These wounds are not right as well.". He studies the slashed and bruised bodies, his mind running through his mental inventory of weapons and who uses them. He wanders the sight, looking for more clues. Upon hearing Asad, he stops, turns to him, and nods.[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 10, 2007)

[sblock=Group 2]
G'sharn snorts, as close as he seems to come to laughter.  "I think that I might come to like you, Asad.  Like Dirk, you cut right to the point."

He crouches down next to one of the corpses, tracing a wound with one finger.  "But what's the point of this?  Who is it that's trying to cover their tracks?"

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 11, 2007)

[sblock=NPCing Isphet]Isphet smirks.  "Better pay?  Well, that sells me."  Stepping to Chief Jobbor's desk, Isphet takes the quill.  "All right, fat one.  Where do I sign?"

"Well, first, you must prove your mettle," Jobbor replies.  "Go to the bazaar and speak with T'Shara.  She sells leather goods in the marketplace.  You know, pouches, scabbards, stirrups, those sorts of things.  Go and speak with T'Shara and she will give you a task.  If T'Shara gives you a favorable grade, you're in." 

"Very well," Isphet replies.  "We will play your little game and return shortly."

The moneylender takes the others outside. "I'm only in this for the pay, just to be clear," he says.  "I care little for this town, but I have certain needs."[/sblock]

Note: I hope Sound of Azure shows up soon.  I am giving it til the end of the week, and then I am dropping this character.


----------



## Insight (Sep 11, 2007)

[sblock=Group 1]


			
				YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Droban sighs loudly, and considers his decided lack of current employment opportunities. "Well, I suppose that doesn't sound too horrible. What sort of proof did you have in mind? We already spent the last week traipsing about the desert rounding up camel thieves for the city. Does that not demonstrate our mettle enough for your liking?"





			
				Insight said:
			
		

> Isphet smirks. "Better pay? Well, that sells me." Stepping to Chief Jobbor's desk, Isphet takes the quill. "All right, fat one. Where do I sign?"
> 
> "Well, first, you must prove your mettle," Jobbor replies. "Go to the bazaar and speak with T'Shara. She sells leather goods in the marketplace. You know, pouches, scabbards, stirrups, those sorts of things. Go and speak with T'Shara and she will give you a task. If T'Shara gives you a favorable grade, you're in."
> 
> ...




Isphet, Droban, and Avardis walk across Majoor to the bazaar.  Along the way, the heroes pass what is known as a healers' stand, where dozens of the sick (or possibly accursed) lay dying.  A few priests tend to the infirmed, with little hope of easing their pain.

It isn't too long before the marketplace appears.  The Majoor bazaar is rife with activity, merchants shouting entreats to visitors and potential customers, people haggling, goods shifting back and forth, guards watching all the action unfold.

Isphet, Droban, and Avardis don't have too much trouble finding T'Shara.  An older woman of Ashadi decent, T'Shara's skin is weathered and leathery from far too many summers spent in the dead heat and blasting wind Majoor generously supplies in vast surplus.  

T'Shara shouts in a gravely voice, "Leather goods... get your leather goods.  I have scabbards, waterskins... you need waterskins if you wish to survive a day in the desert... six are better than four.... I also have, just in... a few saddlebags crafted by the finest leatherworkers in Shal Anon."

Spotting the heroes watching her, T'Shara adjusts.  "My friends... interested in my wares?  I'm certain I've something you desperately need."

A blind beggar next to T'Shara's stand shakes his panhandler's can, rattling a few coins within.  "Alms for a poor priest who's lost his sight?"

T'Shara barks at the beggar, "Whimpering dog.  No one's listening to you, beggar!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Sep 11, 2007)

[sblock=Group 1]


			
				Insight said:
			
		

> A blind beggar next to T'Shara's stand shakes his panhandler's can, rattling a few coins within.  "Alms for a poor priest who's lost his sight?"
> 
> T'Shara barks at the beggar, "Whimpering dog.  No one's listening to you, beggar!"




Avardis' warm manner suddenly becomes cold as he fixes T'Shara with a steely glare.  "I'm listening," he calmly says while pointedly dropping a few silver pieces in the beggar's cup.  Turning to the man he asks, "What god do you serve, my friend?"

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 11, 2007)

[sblock=Group 1]







			
				Ilium said:
			
		

> Avardis' warm manner suddenly becomes cold as he fixes T'Shara with a steely glare.  "I'm listening," he calmly says while pointedly dropping a few silver pieces in the beggar's cup.  Turning to the man he asks, "What god do you serve, my friend?"




"Arden's blessing upon you, my friend," the beggar replies.  "I was once of the Temple of the Eternal Sun... but no more."

T'Shara looks over at the beggar.  "Don't encourage him.  He's mad as a jackal."

The beggar smiles in Avardis' general direction.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 11, 2007)

[sblock=Group 2]


			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> Asad somberly walks over to the wagons and starts to reverently remove the bodies of the deceased monks and acolytes. He silently prays to Horus for the opportunity to avenge their deaths as he covers each body with a few handfulls of sand.
> When he looks up, his eyes are hard and his jaw is set in determination. He meets Dirk's gaze and then speaks in a voice that sounds devoid of emotion, "Find them, then we kill them."





			
				Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Dirk walks through the carnage to a smoldering wagon, careful not to disturb the dead. He pulls an arrow from the wood, and notes that something is not right. "Something is wrong. These arrows are not right." He tosses the arrow away, and kneels to examine a corpse. "These wounds are not right as well." He studies the slashed and bruised bodies, his mind running through his mental inventory of weapons and who uses them. He wanders the sight, looking for more clues. Upon hearing Asad, he stops, turns to him, and nods.





			
				Rolzup said:
			
		

> G'sharn snorts, as close as he seems to come to laughter. "I think that I might come to like you, Asad. Like Dirk, you cut right to the point."
> He crouches down next to one of the corpses, tracing a wound with one finger. "But what's the point of this? Who is it that's trying to cover their tracks?"




Dirk spends a little bit more time searching the site, and with the aid of Asad and G'Sharn, finds additional tracks.  Buried quite skillfully, but not quite completely, are sets of hooves (most likely horses) and a few humanoid boot tracks.  These newly-found tracks are much older than the scorpitaur tracks.

Dirk notes that the tracks lead vaguely south, towards Majoor.[/sblock]

[sblock=G'Sharn and Asad]Checking the burned wagons, G'Sharn finds a large polished wooden box, a religious symbol of some kind on its face.  Asad, seeing the find, recognizes the symbol as the same emblazoned on the tunics of the dead around the site.  Examining the box, Asad and G'Sharn think it must have held something of importance.  The moulding inside the box suggests it may have held an urn or some sort of large, rounded symbol, though neither G'Sharn nor Asad can imagine what that might be.

Whatever was within the box is long gone. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dirk]Dirk thinks that the older tracks are a good week old.  He gets the impression that, while those who actually performed the ambush did try to hide their tracks, the scorpitaur tracks are just a coincidence.

In terms of the groups that might use these weapons, it could be local bandits, bands of marauding humanoids, or perhaps the forces of a nearby warlord (though the possibility of that seems remote, unless an invasion of Majoor is imminent).[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 11, 2007)

*Droban Ironthane*

[sblock=Group 1]Droban raises a bushy eyebrow in the direction of the 'mad' beggar, keeping one ear affixed to the conversation between he and Avardis. To T'Shara he states, "We need no leather goods today, woman. Captain Jobbor sent us to you...something about an errand you would assign to gague our fitness for service in the guard. What would you ask of us?" The glower on the dwarf's face makes it all too clear that he considers this entire exercise a waste of time.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 13, 2007)

OOC: Group 2, I need some actions from you.  If I don't get anything by tomorrow, I'm moving the game forward on my own.  I'd rather not do so, but I also don't want the game to stagnate.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 13, 2007)

[sblock=group2] Asad nods as Dirk points out the tracks heading toward Majoor.  He looks with interest at the wooden box, but decides it's too big to carry.  He then beckons to G'Sharn and starts heading south. [/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 13, 2007)

[Sblock=Group 2]
G'sharn frowns, looking towards the South.  "Majoor," he says sourly.  "Such a surprise, that these killers should be headed there.  I can almost smell the stink of the place from here."  

Pulling a piece of burned wood from one of the wagons, he uses the charred tip to draw a crude copy of the symbol on a piece of cloth, which he carefully folds and stows in a pouch.

Having done this, he changes shape once more and paces off to rejoin Asad and Dirk. 
[/sblock]

_Sorry -- missed an update there. _


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Sep 13, 2007)

[sblock=Group 2]
Dirk nods to Asad and G'sharn and leads off to the south, his bow still ready if the scorpitaurs show up.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 13, 2007)

[sblock=Group 2]


			
				Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Dirk nods to Asad and G'sharn and leads off to the south, his bow still ready if the scorpitaurs show up.





			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> Asad nods as Dirk points out the tracks heading toward Majoor. He looks with interest at the wooden box, but decides it's too big to carry. He then beckons to G'Sharn and starts heading south.





			
				Rolzup said:
			
		

> G'sharn frowns, looking towards the South. "Majoor," he says sourly. "Such a surprise, that these killers should be headed there. I can almost smell the stink of the place from here."
> 
> Pulling a piece of burned wood from one of the wagons, he uses the charred tip to draw a crude copy of the symbol on a piece of cloth, which he carefully folds and stows in a pouch.
> 
> Having done this, he changes shape once more and paces off to rejoin Asad and Dirk.




It is a quiet journey across the hazy sands of the Blasted Desert.  More than an hour passes before the group spots a dot on the horizon and a blue-green sea beyond.  This could only be the port of Majoor.

Your canteens running dry, you are fortunate to catch on with a merchant caravan headed to Majoor.  The merchants are all too happy to exchange some water for protection the rest of the way.  The head merchant, a man named Gulaan, speaks of scorpitaur attacks and a sighting of strange bandits not too long ago, and is glad to see someone along who could help protect his precious cargo.

There is a priest along for this journey, a man named Shub'Nagal, of unknown ancestry.  He bears the holy symbols of several gods, including Muir, Thyr, Arden, and the local gods Anubis and Horus, and mutters to himself in a tongue none of you recognize.

OOC: Post if you wish to do anything prior to arriving in Majoor (buying items, asking questions of those in the caravan, etc).  Otherwise, your next actions will be in Majoor itself.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 14, 2007)

[sblock=Group 2]
In a quiet moment, if any such exist during the caravan's journey, G'Sharn will approach Shub'Nagal and ask to speak privately to him for a few moments.  Should the holy man agree, G'sharn will then show him the scrap of cloth upon which he copied the symbol and ask him if he recognizes it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 14, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> [sblock=Group 2]
> In a quiet moment, if any such exist during the caravan's journey, G'Sharn will approach Shub'Nagal and ask to speak privately to him for a few moments.  Should the holy man agree, G'sharn will then show him the scrap of cloth upon which he copied the symbol and ask him if he recognizes it.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Rolzup]
Shub'Nagal smiles.  "This appears to be the symbol of the Temple of the Eternal Sun," he replies.  "I would recognize it anywhere.  In fact, I am traveling with this caravan on a pilgrimage to the Temple right now."

"The Temple of the Eternal Sun was once dedicated to the god Arden, but is now more of a general religious center... too bad.  I was hoping to learn more about Arden and his worship.  Perhaps some of that lore yet remains within the Temple." 

He looks towards Majoor and points.  "You should be able to see the top of the Temple from here, look to the middle of the city." 

Shub'Nagal produces a small book, its cover featuring a number of inscribed religious symbols.  "I've long searched for a time to make this pilgrimage.  Dark clouds though... something evil is coming."[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 14, 2007)

[sblock=group2] Asad spends the rest of the journey staring out at the desert.  Those who somehow get a chance to see him when he thinks he is out of anyone's view might even catch him rubbing a ring that hangs on a chain around his neck.
[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Sep 17, 2007)

[Sblock=Group 2]
Dirk leads the caravan into Majoor, keeping to himself unless anyone needs to talk to him.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 17, 2007)

[sblock=Group 2]


			
				Rolzup said:
			
		

> In a quiet moment, if any such exist during the caravan's journey, G'Sharn will approach Shub'Nagal and ask to speak privately to him for a few moments. Should the holy man agree, G'sharn will then show him the scrap of cloth upon which he copied the symbol and ask him if he recognizes it.





			
				Insight said:
			
		

> Shub'Nagal smiles. "This appears to be the symbol of the Temple of the Eternal Sun," he replies. "I would recognize it anywhere. In fact, I am traveling with this caravan on a pilgrimage to the Temple right now."
> 
> "The Temple of the Eternal Sun was once dedicated to the god Arden, but is now more of a general religious center... too bad. I was hoping to learn more about Arden and his worship. Perhaps some of that lore yet remains within the Temple."
> 
> ...





			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> Asad spends the rest of the journey staring out at the desert. Those who somehow get a chance to see him when he thinks he is out of anyone's view might even catch him rubbing a ring that hangs on a chain around his neck.





			
				Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Dirk leads the caravan into Majoor, keeping to himself unless anyone needs to talk to him.




The journey to Majoor is without incident.  The group arrives, sandblasted and fatigued, at the inscribed steel gates to the Jewel of the Cerulean.  A pair of armed and armored guards look through the caravan wagons for contraband, then wave the merchants (and our heroes) into Majoor proper.

Inside, Majoor is not the place you remember.  Though each of you has been to Majoor at least once in recent times (some moreso than others), this city itself seems changed.  You see quite a few more beggars and transients choking the dusty city streets.  Priests of Thyr and Muir wander seemingly aimless, blessing the sick and the poor as they go.

On the way to the marketplace, you notice a large, flat building converted to some sort of triage.  Inside, dozens of dirty mats comprise a sort of hospice for the very sick.  The beds are filled with twisted and tortured souls waiting to die.  Though virulent disease is nothing new in the desert, the amount of sick seems high to you.

Shub'Nagal nudges G'Sharn.  "You see it now, the Curse," the old man explains.  "A fever, boils, then a tortuous death.  It it a curse upon the land.  It is a curse for our impiety.  It is a curse for what is to come.  I would be careful here in Majoor if I were you."

The caravan travels the rest of the way to the bazaar, and drops you off.  Caravan leaders thank each of you, and pays you each 35gp for your efforts, despite the fact that it turned out you weren't really needed as guards after all   

You are now in the Majoor bazaar, within sight of the Temple of the Eternal Sun (to the north) and a great fountain bearing a large iron merchant's scale (to the south).  The marketplace is busy with activity, and you notice a seeming dearth of guards in a place likely rife with pickpockets and con-men.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 17, 2007)

[sblock=Group 1]







			
				YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Droban raises a bushy eyebrow in the direction of the 'mad' beggar, keeping one ear affixed to the conversation between he and Avardis. To T'Shara he states, "We need no leather goods today, woman. Captain Jobbor sent us to you...something about an errand you would assign to gague our fitness for service in the guard. What would you ask of us?" The glower on the dwarf's face makes it all too clear that he considers this entire exercise a waste of time.




"Jobbor sent the three of _you?_" T'shara spits.  "What a fine mess this is then.  Well, I guess you'll have to do."

The leathery old merchant woman fishes through her goods for a moment, then emerges with a large purse.  "Here, dwarf, since you seem to be the smartest among you, take this purse.  Don't worry yourself with what it contains; I well know what is within, down to the last coin."  She winks at this last word.  "Take this purse with you across the bazaar to the armory across the way, you can see the sign, yonder, the shield and the scimitar."

"Take this purse to the duty sergeant," she continues.  "If you make it safely, the duty sergeant will reward you and give you a letter of recommendation.  Return to Chief Jobbor with that letter and I suppose you'll be made a member of the city guard."

T'shara hands Droban the leather purse.  "Go then, and be wary."

"Tis a fool's errand," the blind beggar former priest remarks.

"Shush you," T'shara barks at the beggar.
[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 17, 2007)

*Droban Ironthane*

[sblock=Group 1]







			
				Insight said:
			
		

> "Jobbor sent the three of _you?_" T'shara spits.  "What a fine mess this is then.  Well, I guess you'll have to do."
> 
> The leathery old merchant woman fishes through her goods for a moment, then emerges with a large purse.  "Here, dwarf, since you seem to be the smartest among you, take this purse.  Don't worry yourself with what it contains; I well know what is within, down to the last coin."  She winks at this last word.  "Take this purse with you across the bazaar to the armory across the way, you can see the sign, yonder, the shield and the scimitar."
> 
> ...



Droban smirks at T'shara's comment about being the smartest. The dwarf reaches out a calloused hand, and grabs the outstretched purse. "You needn't fret about the purse's arrival at its destination, and not a coin shall be missed. The task is easy enough. Consider it done!" Still, the dwarven warrior clutches _Marakul_'s haft just a little tighter.


			
				Insight said:
			
		

> "Tis a fool's errand," the blind beggar former priest remarks.
> 
> "Shush you," T'shara barks at the beggar.



"Let the man speak," Droban growls at T'shara. Before setting out across the crowded marketplace, he turns his full attention toward the beggar and asks respectfully, "Why do you say so, priest?"[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Sep 17, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Group 1]Avardis flashes a lopsided grin and says, "I suppose we are the fools, then."  He holds his hand out for a moment, as if bidding some unseen person to stop and mutters a few words.  A rosy glow surrounds him briefly, then fades.  "Let's be off, my friends."

_OOC: I suppose it would be extremely bad form to draw my sword and carry it out across the bazaar.  Regardless, casting Shield on myself and keeping a wary eye out.  This seems like such a simple assignment, I'm assuming they have something planned for us._ 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 17, 2007)

[sblock=Group 2]


			
				Shub'Nagal said:
			
		

> "You see it now, the Curse," the old man explains.  "A fever, boils, then a tortuous death.  It it a curse upon the land.  It is a curse for our impiety.  It is a curse for what is to come.  I would be careful here in Majoor if I were you."




"That I will," G'harn agrees.  "It's a stain upon the sands, this place."



> You are now in the Majoor bazaar, within sight of the Temple of the Eternal Sun (to the north) and a great fountain bearing a large iron merchant's scale (to the south).  The marketplace is busy with activity, and you notice a seeming dearth of guards in a place likely rife with pickpockets and con-men.




G'Sharn grimaces, disgust plain upon his face.  "Still stinks," he mutters, glaring about the bazaar with his hand hovering near the hilt of his scimitar.  "What now?  It's a lot easier when there's tracks to follow."

He's clearly uncomfortable surrounded by so many people....
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 17, 2007)

[sblock=group2]
We should take news of their loss to those in the temple. Asad says, pointing to the Temple of the Eternal Sun.
Even as he says this, he looks at the dead and dying, and ponders the wandering priest's words.  Knowledge (religion) check at +3 to see if he knows of similar punishment from the gods, or who might be likely to believe in such a thing, for a 7 .  Oh well, it seemed like a good idea.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2007)

[sblock=Group 1]


			
				YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Droban smirks at T'shara's comment about being the smartest. The dwarf reaches out a calloused hand, and grabs the outstretched purse. "You needn't fret about the purse's arrival at its destination, and not a coin shall be missed. The task is easy enough. Consider it done!" Still, the dwarven warrior clutches _Marakul's_ haft just a little tighter.





			
				Insight said:
			
		

> T'shara hands Droban the leather purse. "Go then, and be wary."
> 
> "Tis a fool's errand," the blind beggar former priest remarks.
> 
> "Shush you," T'shara barks at the beggar.





			
				YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> "Let the man speak," Droban growls at T'shara. Before setting out across the crowded marketplace, he turns his full attention toward the beggar and asks respectfully, "Why do you say so, priest?"



The beggar smiles.  "Arden's blessing upon you, dwarffriend," he replies.  "No disrespect meant, and I am certain you could physically complete the task, but..."

T'Shara grimaces, glaring at the former priest.  "Not one more word, beggar, son of a dog!"

Ignoring the merchant's exhortation, the beggar continues, "Keep your hand on that purse... and your dagger closer.  This bazaar is a place of many grabbing hands, grabbing all they can.  Any loose coinpurse will be swallowed whole."


			
				Ilium said:
			
		

> Avardis flashes a lopsided grin and says, "I suppose we are the fools, then." He holds his hand out for a moment, as if bidding some unseen person to stop and mutters a few words. A rosy glow surrounds him briefly, then fades. "Let's be off, my friends."




Isphet, silent this entire time, fumes as the trio walks away from T'Shara's cart.  "Words of a blind man, I wouldn't take heed.  What can he possibly know?"

The group takes one more step and *three men, drawing shortswords,* shout and charge for T'Shara's cart!

"Die, heretic!" they shout.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Group 2]
Once the caravan arrives at the marketplace, the merchants take their leave of you.  Shub'Nagal wishes you well and makes his way towards the Temple of the Eternal Sun.



			
				Rolzup said:
			
		

> G'Sharn grimaces, disgust plain upon his face. "Still stinks," he mutters, glaring about the bazaar with his hand hovering near the hilt of his scimitar. "What now? It's a lot easier when there's tracks to follow."
> 
> He's clearly uncomfortable surrounded by so many people....





			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> "We should take news of their loss to those in the temple," Asad says, pointing to the Temple of the Eternal Sun.
> Even as he says this, he looks at the dead and dying, and ponders the wandering priest's words.




The group starts toward the Temple, and, across the bazaar, *three men, drawing shortswords,* shout and charge for a merchant's cart!

"Die, heretic!" they shout.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2007)

*CHAPTER ONE: LOOSE ENDS*
_The Mad Prophet al-Sutah began this sequence of events in motion, centuries before Majoor blotted the lip of the Cerulean Sea.  Sealing a scorpitaurean pact so long ago, al-Sutah became a GOD among the mad men who called the Blasted Desert home.  The Mad Prophet crushed his competitors, one by one, until only the Cult of the Frog spit at him from the wet south.  Unable to marshal his forces into that marsh, al-Sutah was satisfied to rule the desert with impunity for many centuries.

The Lord of the Desert slowly gains in power, both physical and spiritual, as his minions spread across the Blasted Desert in search of unknowable knowledges, untenable treasures, and inescapable destinies.

The heroes gathered in the Majoor marketplace, events are even now set in motion that brings the story to its inexorable beginnings..._

*****

All right folks, the adventure officially begins!

We're starting off with a combat (if you wish to participate...)

*INITIATIVE TRACK*
*Avardis*: init (1d20+2=21) 
*Dirk*: init (1d20+3=19) 
*G'Sharn*: init (1d20+6=18) 
*THUGS*: init (1d20=16) 
*Asad*: init (1d20+6=15) 
*Isphet*: init (1d20+3=12) 
*Droban*: init (1d20+1=11) 

*THE SITUATION*
The Thugs are 30ft west from the merchant T'Shara's cart.  Group 1 is 60ft south from the cart.  Group 2 is across the marketplace, about 150ft south from the cart.

The Thugs took a surprise round to draw their weapons and approach from the west (to their current location as above).  The initiative order continues now as above.

T'Shara doesn't appear to have any bodyguards.  The only other person nearby is the blind beggar.

*COMBAT*
Here's how we're going to handle things.  I'm going to make all of the rolls, but I'll link them from Invisible Castle so you can see them.  Please let me know asap if I've missed anything (bonuses, etc) that would affect your character's rolls.  

That said, what I need from each of you is a general description, diaglogue, etc, and then, inside an sblock, please include any pertinent stats, bonuses, actions taken, etc.

I'll compile all of the stated actions into a combat post.  If you have any questions regarding rulings or anything ooc, please use the ooc thread.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 19, 2007)

*Asad--Monk 1, HP: 9, AC: 16, F+3 R+4 W+4*

Asad's attention is stolen away from the dead and dying people around him by the shouting from across the square.  Although he isn't sure what is happening, he is grateful for a chance to act after days of fruitless travel and unanswered questions.
Without pause or even a thought regarding his two new companions, Asad heads toward the disturbance at full speed.
[sblock=ooc] Full run to close to about 30' south of the cart, denied dex bonus to AC, so AC 10.

By the way, what happened to G'Sharn in the initiative count? [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc] Full run to close to about 30' south of the cart, denied dex bonus to AC, so AC 10.
> 
> By the way, what happened to G'Sharn in the initiative count? [/sblock]




[sblock]Hmmm... good question.  Lemme fix that  

EDIT: Well, _SOMEONE_ still hasn't posted their character in the RG!

That someone doesn't get to act til their character is posted.[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 19, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock]Hmmm... good question.  Lemme fix that
> 
> EDIT: Well, _SOMEONE_ still hasn't posted their character in the RG!
> 
> That someone doesn't get to act til their character is posted.[/sblock]




[Sblock=OOC]
Guilty!  But now taken care of.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 19, 2007)

"At last!" G'sharn snarls, his eyes lighting up.  He whispers a series of words as he breaks into a jog, his teeth lengthening slightly as he spits out the last syllable.  He quickens his stride, suddenly leaping forward and changing in mid-air into his sandcat form....

[sblock=OOC]
Cast Magic Fang, shapechange as a swift action, move 50' towards the stand.  I've been assuming, by the way, that his Druidic Avenger movement bonus doesn't apply in beast form...if it does, I'll be happy to be wrong, though.[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Sep 19, 2007)

*Dirk Redhand; HP: 10 / 10*

Dirk watches as the three men draw their swords and descend on the merchant's wagon. He notches an arrow, whispering a prayer to Arden. He aims towards the nearest assailant and lets fly with his arrow.

[sblock=ooc]
Dirk fires at the nearest target, assuming he can get a clear shot. If he can't, he'll just move forward to about 100' from them. Attack + 2 (+4 normally, -2 long range), 1d8 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Sep 19, 2007)

Avardis dashes back toward the cart, dodging through the crowd as best he can.  "Come along, my friends," he shouts back over his shoulder.  "It seems T'Shara has irritated someone besides us!"  

As he reaches the stall and skids to a halt between T'Shara and the newcomers, he holds up a hand and says, "Gentlemen, I'm sure there's a misunderstanding!  Let's all stay calm!"

[SBLOCK]Full move back toward the cart, which should just get me there in time to interpose myself.  Actually, it occurs to me that the beggar might be the "heretic" in question, so make sure Avardis is between the thugs and the beggar, if at all possible.  Given that I have a +0 BAB, I can't draw my sword at the same time, so I'll show up unarmed.   I did declare casting Shield in my pre-combat post, though, so I've got a 19 AC.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 19, 2007)

*Droban Ironthane*

Droban whirls around at this new disturbance, only to see Avardis go racing off back towards T'shara's cart. With a heavy sigh, he pumps his short legs as fast as he can, trying to futilely to keep up with his taller companion. Seeing the fanatical gleam in these assailants' eyes, Droban huffs, "Avardis, I think the time for staying calm has passed!" With waraxe and shield in hand, Droban steels himself for the violence which he fears is inevitable.

[sblock=Combat Action]Droban takes a full move of 40' to head back towards T'shara's wagon. As he does, he draws his waraxe.
*HP: 13/13, AC: 18* [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2007)

Note: I'll try to do some sort of map tonight and see how it goes.

*COMBAT, ROUND ONE*
*-INITIATIVE TRACK-*
*Avardis*: 21 
*Dirk*: 19 
*G'Sharn*: 18 
*THUGS*: 16 
*Asad*: 15 
*Isphet*: 12 
*Droban*: 11 

Avardis dashes back toward the cart, dodging through the crowd as best he can. "Come along, my friends," he shouts back over his shoulder. "It seems T'Shara has irritated someone besides us!" 
As he reaches the stall and skids to a halt between T'Shara and the newcomers, he holds up a hand and says, "Gentlemen, I'm sure there's a misunderstanding! Let's all stay calm!"
[sblock=21-Avardis]Avardis double moves 60ft north and is now interposed between the swordsmen and the cart.  Avardis is within 10ft of the beggar as well.  You can't quite reach the beggar with your current movement.[/sblock]
Dirk watches as the three men draw their swords and descend on the merchant's wagon. He notches an arrow, whispering a prayer to Arden. He aims towards the nearest assailant and lets fly with his arrow.
Unfortunately, there is too much commotion, and Dirk's shot is too tall.  It hits the awning of a building behind T'Shara's cart.
[sblock=19-Dirk]Dirk needs to take a move action 20ft to the northwest to get a good shot at the swordsmen (there's a building in the way).  
*1. Ranged Attack - Longbow*: longbow (1d20+2=8) - MISS[/sblock]
"At last!" G'sharn snarls, his eyes lighting up. He whispers a series of words as he breaks into a jog, his teeth lengthening slightly as he spits out the last syllable. He quickens his stride, suddenly leaping forward and changing in mid-air into his sandcat form....
[sblock=18-G'Sharn]G'Sharn takes a standard action to cast *Magic Fang*, then takes a swift action to shapeshift into cat form, then moves 50ft north towards T'Shara's cart.  He ends up about 100ft from the merchant's cart.[/sblock]
The swordsmen seem to take no notice of the heroes' attempts to intervene, and continues towards T'Shara's cart.  "Heretic, you shall pay for your transgressions against the Lord of the Desert!"  The swordsmen run past T'Shara's cart and straight to the blind beggar.
"Dear me, what is all this?" the beggar calls out, sensing that he is in some trouble.
The swordsmen surround the beggar, their swords poised to strike.
[sblock=16-THUGS]Move action 30ft, then another move 10ft to surround the beggar.[/sblock]
Asad's attention is stolen away from the dead and dying people around him by the shouting from across the square. Although he isn't sure what is happening, he is grateful for a chance to act after days of fruitless travel and unanswered questions.
Without pause or even a thought regarding his two new companions, Asad heads toward the disturbance at full speed.
[sblock=15-Asad]Asad runs towards the merchant's cart, ending up 30ft south of the cart, and about 40ft south of where the swordsmen ran.  Because Asad ran, he is denied his Dex bonus to AC until his next action.[/sblock]
"What is this now?" Isphet sneers, watching Avardis dash towards the swordsmen.  "We have a task to finish... Avardis....?  Argh!"  Isphet decides to follow Avardis to the north.
[sblock=12-Isphet]Isphet double moves north and ends up next to Avardis.

NOTE: Since Isphet was never completed, I am going to wing his stats for now.[/sblock]
Droban whirls around at this new disturbance, only to see Avardis go racing off back towards T'shara's cart. With a heavy sigh, he pumps his short legs as fast as he can, trying to futilely to keep up with his taller companion. Seeing the fanatical gleam in these assailants' eyes, Droban huffs, "Avardis, I think the time for staying calm has passed!" With waraxe and shield in hand, Droban steels himself for the violence which he fears is inevitable.
[sblock=11-Droban]Droban double moves north, moving 40ft, drawing his weapon en route.  He ends up 30ft south from the swordsmen.[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 19, 2007)

*Droban Ironthane*

Droban mutters, "Cursed short legs..." between huffs and puffs as he continues to close on the thugs. He prays he will not arrive too late to help the blind beggar.

[sblock=Combat Action]Droban double moves again to get into a position adjacent to the thugs. *HP: 13/13, AC: 18*[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Sep 19, 2007)

"That's enough!" Avardis bellows as he charges the nearest thug and grabs him in a bear hug.  "Leave him be!"

[SBLOCK]Nobody's seriously hurt yet, maybe we can keep it that way.   Move 10 feet and initiate a grapple.  I know I'll provoke an AoO, but I'm willing to chance it.  Grapple modifier is +1 (which I think is also the modifier for the touch attack to initiate).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 19, 2007)

G'sharn, alas, seems disinclined towards moderation.  He races across the marketplace in a blur, fangs bared, eyes fixed upon the throat of the nearest thug.....


[Sblock=OOC]
_IF_ there's someone within range, and he has a clear run, G'sharn will make a 100' charge and hit one of the thugs.

Current AC is 19

If not, double move into position so that he can try the charge next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 19, 2007)

Asad doesn't know who these people are, but he knows that he doesn't like how they're treating the beggar.  He charges at the nearest thug and launches a heavy kick at his head.
[sblock=ooc]
Charge and attack dealing non-lethal damage, +4 to hit (thanks to the +2 from charging) and dealing 1d6+2 subdual. [/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Sep 20, 2007)

*Dirk Redhand; 10 / 10 hp*

Dirk frowns as his arrow thuds into the awning above the thugs. He moves a bit close and aims a shot, but he does not want to chance hitting the beggar. He runs forward, drawing his falchion en route. 

[sblock=OOC]
Dirk uses a full move action to close with the thugs[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 20, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> G'sharn, alas, seems disinclined towards moderation.  He races across the marketplace in a blur, fangs bared, eyes fixed upon the throat of the nearest thug.....
> 
> 
> [Sblock=OOC]
> ...




[sblock]Please don't roll your attack and damage.  As stated above, I'll be taking care of that.[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 20, 2007)

[sblock]Sorry.  Habit.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 22, 2007)

*COMBAT, ROUND TWO*
*-INITIATIVE TRACK-*
*Avardis*: 21 
*Dirk*: 19 
*G'Sharn*: 18 
*THUGS*: 16 
*Asad*: 15 
*Isphet*: 12 
*Droban*: 11
*BEGGAR, NPCs, ETC*: 6

*SITUATION*
The blind beggar is now surrounded by 3 sword-wielding thugs, 10ft north of the merchant T'Shara's cart.  Avardis is 10ft south of the beggar and the thugs, parallel to the merchant.  Droban is 30ft south of the fight, while Asad and Isphet are 40ft south of the closest thug.  Dirk (135ft) and G'Sharn (110ft) are further south of the beggar.  

*ACTIONS*
"That's enough!" Avardis bellows as he charges the nearest thug and grabs him in a bear hug. "Leave him be!"
As Avardis moves in, the thug turns to face him.  "You defend this blind fool?"  The swordsman easily evades Avardis' feeble attempt to grab him, but his sword swings wide of the daring sorcerer.
[sblock=21-Avardis]Avardis moves 10ft north to the closest swordsman and attempts to initiate a grapple.  This provokes an AoO, which the swordsman takes.
*1. Attack of Opportunity - Melee Attack (Shortsword)*: 18 - MISSES.
*2. Touch Attack (to initiate grapple)*: touch attack (1d20+1=16) - SUCCESS!
*3. Opposed Grapple Check - Avardis*: opp grapple check (1d20+1=12) 
*4. Opposed Grapple Check - Thug*: 1d20+2=19 - WINS.[/sblock]
Dirk frowns as his arrow thuds into the awning above the thugs. He moves a bit closer and aims a shot, but he does not want to chance hitting the beggar. He runs forward, drawing his falchion en route.
This time, Dirk's shot is too short, skittering off the cobblestone foundation of the bazaar square.
[sblock=19-Dirk]You can't move, fire, then run, so Dirk takes another shot into melee from where he is, then runs 105ft, ending up adjacent to the beggar and the swordsmen.  Dirk is next to Avardis.  Until his next action, Dirk loses his DEX bonus to AC for running.
*1. Ranged Attack (Longbow)*: longbow, -2 for range, -4 for firing into melee (1d20-2=8) - MISSES.[/sblock]
G'sharn, alas, seems disinclined towards moderation. He races across the marketplace in a blur, fangs bared, eyes fixed upon the throat of the nearest thug...
The erstwhile druid in cat form pounces through the bazaar, dodging merchants and customers alike, trying to get an angle on one of the sword-wielding thugs.
[sblock=18-G'Sharn]Unfortunately, G'Sharn is a little too far away to charge this round (his max move would be 100ft, 10ft short of the closest swordsman, who is engaged anyway).  G'Sharn double moves 100ft forward and slightly to the east, to line up a charge on the unattended swordsman to the side.[/sblock]
Wide eyed and fanatical, the swordsmen strike.  A flurry of blades results in mostly naught, but the daring Dirk taking a deep cut across his brow, narrowly scalping the ranger!
[sblock=16-THUGS]
The swordsmen attack.  Swordsman 1 attacks Avardis.  Swordsman 2 attacks the beggar.  Swordsman 3 takes a 5ft step to the south and attacks Dirk.  
*1. Swordsman 1 - Melee Attack (Shortsword)*: 14 - MISSES.
*2. Swordsman 2 - Melee Attack (Shortsword)*: 5 - MISSES.
*3. Swordsman 3 - Melee Attack (Shortsword)*: 13 - HITS (due to Dirk's current AC of 13 - no Dex bonus).
*4. Damage Roll*: 6.[/sblock]
Asad doesn't know who these people are, but he knows that he doesn't like how they're treating the beggar. He charges at the nearest thug and launches a heavy kick at his head.
Charging forward through the crowd, Asad launches a flying jump kick against the swordsman who struck Dirk.  The strike is true, cracking the thug across the face and knocking the swordsman, unconscious, to the ground!
[sblock=15-Asad]The best one for Asad to charge at this point is Swordsman 2, 45ft away, but well within charge range.  
*1. Melee Attack (Unarmed Strike)*: unarmed strike + charge (1d20+4=24) - HIT + THREAT
*2. Confirm Threat*: 1d20+4=23 - CONFIRMS!
*3. Damage Roll (Nonlethal)*: nonlethal (1d6+2=4, 1d6+2=4) - KNOCKED OUT![/sblock]
Isphet scowls.  "I suppose if I must help this foolish beggar..." he says, drawing his shortsword, and following in the general direction Asad ran.
[sblock=12-Isphet]Isphet takes a move action to draw his shortsword, and another move action 30ft north towards the fight.[/sblock]
Droban mutters, "Cursed short legs..." between huffs and puffs as he continues to close on the thugs. He prays he will not arrive too late to help the blind beggar.
[sblock=11-Droban]Droban double moves to get close enough to threaten Swordsman 2, who is engaged with the beggar.  He is able to move in such a way as to not draw an AoO.[/sblock]
"Arden preserve me," the beggar says.  He chants for a moment, and then a shimmering yellow translucent shield appears in front of him.  The beggar brandishes a feeble staff of some kind in his defense.
[sblock=6-NPCs]The beggar casts a spell.  He then "draws" his quarterstaff.
*1. Avardis - Spellcraft Check (identify spell being cast)*: spellcraft (1d20+2=6) - FAILS[/sblock]

[sblock=HP STATUS]
Avardis = 9/9
Dirk = 4/10
G'Sharn = 10/10
Asad = 9/9
Isphet = 6/6
Droban = 13/13[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 22, 2007)

*Asad, Monk 1, 9 HP, AC 16, F+3 R+4 W+4*

With a grim smile the only acknowledgement of his devastating kick, Asad moves quickly to try to take down another swordsman, this time leading with a sharp punch to his opponents ribs.  Even as he attacks, he keeps a careful eye on one of the others to keep from being surprised.
[sblock=ooc] If he can reach one of them with a 5' step, he'll do so and launch a flurry of blows at him, +0/+0 doing 1d6+2 damage, still subdual.
If he needs to go further, he will tumble (+6) to get in a flanking position with G'Sharn or one of the others.
Either way, focus on the nearest opponent other than the one he's attacking for his dodge bonus. [/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Sep 22, 2007)

Avardis puts up his fists and says, "Very well, fool, if that's how you want it.  I'll beat you like the dog you are."  He feints a jab at his foe while ducking his blows.
[SBLOCK=Action]Ok, first of all, I don't think a roll of 12 counts as "feeble."  It was a manly if unsuccessful attempt to grapple.   Now I'll do Total Defense.  I'm trying to keep his attention on me while Asad pummles him unconscious.  If possible I'll use a Bluff check (+3) to convince him I'm really attacking.

AC: 23

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 22, 2007)

*Droban Ironthane, 13/13 HP, AC 18*

Droban calls out in a matter-of-fact tone, "Fanatics! There's no reasoning with the likes of these. Let's put them down and let this so-called 'Lord of the Desert' sort them out!" The dwarven warrior brings the blade of _Marakul_ to bear on the nearest thug, offering no quarter.

[sblock=Combat Actions]Droban attacks swordsman #2 with his waraxe, +5 melee (1d10+3/20/x3)[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Sep 23, 2007)

[sblock=Insight] Sorry, I meant that he wasn't going to take the shot for fear of hitting the beggar, and instead he was just going to run towards the thugs. But that's cool, I'll just go with this. [/sblock]

Dirk curses loudly as the thug's blade cuts deep into his forehead. He draws his sword and swings it back at the assailant!

[sblock=OOC] Dirk draws his falchion and attacks the thug in front of him. Attack +2, damage 2d4+1. [/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 24, 2007)

With a yowling scream, G'Sharn leaps at his foe with his teeth and claws flashing....

[Sblock=OOC]
Charge the unattended assailant, and rip out his throat.  I mean, in theory.
[/Sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 25, 2007)

*COMBAT, ROUND THREE*
*-INITIATIVE TRACK-*
*Avardis*: 21 
*Dirk*: 19 
*G'Sharn*: 18 
*THUGS*: 16 
*Asad*: 15 
*Isphet*: 12 
*Droban*: 11
*BEGGAR, NPCs, ETC*: 6

*SITUATION*
The blind beggar is surrounded by 2 sword-wielding thugs, 10ft north of the merchant T'Shara's cart.  Avardis, Dirk, and Asad are in melee with Swordsman 1.  Droban is in melee with Swordsman 2.  G'Sharn is 10ft south of the fight, lining up a charge on Swordsman 2.  Isphet is parallel with G'Sharn, 10ft south of the fight, next to the merchant's cart.  

*ACTIONS*
Avardis puts up his fists and says, "Very well, fool, if that's how you want it. I'll beat you like the dog you are." He feints a jab at his foe while ducking his blows.
[sblock=21-Avardis]I'm not sure Avardis can use total defense since he doesn't threaten anyone (he's unarmed and nonproficient in unarmed strike), but I'll allow it since I can't find anything saying you can't do it.[/sblock]
Dirk curses loudly as the thug's blade cuts deep into his forehead. He swings his sword at the assailant!
Blood running into his eyes throws off Dirk's attack, as the swordsman easily parries the attempt.
[sblock=19-Dirk]You already had your sword drawn   

*1. Melee Attack (Falchion)*: falchion (1d20+2=11) - MISS![/sblock]
With a yowling scream, G'Sharn leaps at his foe with his teeth and claws flashing....
The sandcat pounces at the second swordsman and, with teeth gnashing, draws blood.
[sblock=18-G'Sharn]
*1. Melee Attack (Natural Weapon) + Charge*: bite attack (1d20+6=24)  - HITS!
*2. Damage Roll*: 1d4+3=5[/sblock]
"More grist for the Lord of the Desert," the two remaining thugs snarl.  The first thug swings his weapon at Asad, who knocked out his ally.  The second thug, busy with the sandcat G'Sharn, takes a wild swing at the druid.  Neither swordsman strikes.
[sblock=16-THUGS]
*1. Swordsman 1 - Melee Attack (Shortsword)*: 9 - MISSES!
*2. Swordsman 2 - Melee Attack (Shortsword)*: 13 - MISSES![/sblock]
With a grim smile the only acknowledgement of his devastating kick, Asad moves quickly to try to take down another swordsman, this time leading with a sharp punch to his opponents ribs. Even as he attacks, he keeps a careful eye on one of the others to keep from being surprised.
Asad swings around to reposition to face the swordsman, who, steps away from Avardis, and coincidentally, away from Asad's attack.
[sblock=15-Asad]
*1. Melee Attack (Unarmed Strike)*: unarmed (1d20+2=5)  - MISSES![/sblock]
Isphet, confused at these strangers aiding Avardis in the fight, stands bemused.  "Droban, wait!"  The moneylender runs to catch his dwarven ally.  Swinging his weapon wildly at the thug, Isphet hopes to distract the thug long enough for Droban to finish the wounded swordsman.
[sblock=12-Isphet]Isphet takes a move action to join Droban.  He attempts to harry Swordsman 2.
*1.  Harry - Melee Attack vs. AC 10 (Shortsword)*: harry (1d20+1=7)  - FAILS![/sblock]
Droban calls out in a matter-of-fact tone, "Fanatics! There's no reasoning with the likes of these. Let's put them down and let this so-called 'Lord of the Desert' sort them out!" The dwarven warrior brings the blade of _Marakul_ to bear on the nearest thug, offering no quarter.
The dwarf's mighty weapon swings wide, striking only the space between the two swordsmen.
[sblock=11-Droban]
*1. Melee Attack (Dwarven Waraxe)*: dw waraxe (1d20+5=7) - MISSES![/sblock]
The blind beggar moves next to the injured Dirk, chanting to himself as he steps carefully around the combatants.  "Arden's blessing upon you," the beggar says as he touches Dirk, completely healing Dirk's wounds.
[sblock=6-NPCs]The beggar takes a 5ft step away from Swordsman 2 and casts a spell.
*1. Avardis - Spellcraft Check (identify spell being cast)*: 1d20+6=9 - FAILS!
*2. Melee Touch Attack (spell)*: 16 - SUCCESS!
*3. Magical Healing*: Dirk heals 6 HP.
[/sblock]

[sblock=HP STATUS]
Avardis = 9/9
Dirk = 10/10
G'Sharn = 10/10
Asad = 9/9
Isphet = 6/6
Droban = 13/13[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 25, 2007)

*Droban Ironthane, 13/13 hp, AC 18*

Caught up now in the throes of deadly combat, Droban says nothing. He grits his teeth, and swings his waraxe even more forcefully at the fanatic in front of him.

[sblock=Combat Actions]Attack Thug #2 with 1-point Power Attack. +4 melee (1d10+4/20/x3)[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Sep 25, 2007)

Avardis sighs and murmurs, "Apparently we're not getting out of this without bloodshed."  He draws his great blade and in the same motion steps forward and sweeps it toward his foe's head.

[SBLOCK=Combat Actions]Move action to draw, then 5-foot step and attack the nearest foe.  Nothing fancy.  +1 Melee (1d10+1 Slashing 19-20/x2)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Sep 25, 2007)

*Dirk Redhand; HP: 10/10*

Dirk grunts as his blade bounces off the thug's, the vibrations running through his arms. Feeling the blood stop flowing from his wound, he sweeps his sword upwards, aiming for his opponents neck!

[sblock=OOC]
Dirk attacks again, +2 attack, 2d4+1 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 25, 2007)

Skittering away from his foe's swing, G'sharn then darts forward with another yowl, hoping to rip out the thug's hamstrings.

[sblock=OOC]
If possible, 5' step to flank with one of the others before attacking.  If not, simply strike and strike hard.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 25, 2007)

*Asad, Monk 1, 9 HP, AC 16, F+3 R+4 W+4*

Asad continues his assault, throwing a punch-knee combination at the swordsman closest to him.
[sblock=ooc]Flurry of blows,
+0/+0 for 1d6+2 subdual damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 26, 2007)

*COMBAT, ROUND FOUR*
*-INITIATIVE TRACK-*
*Avardis*: 21 
*Dirk*: 19 
*G'Sharn*: 18 
*THUGS*: 16 
*Asad*: 15 
*Isphet*: 12 
*Droban*: 11
*BEGGAR, NPCs, ETC*: 6

*SITUATION*
The blind beggar is surrounded by 2 sword-wielding thugs, 10ft north of the merchant T'Shara's cart.  Avardis, Dirk, and Asad are in melee with Swordsman 1.  G'Sharn, Isphet, and Droban are in melee with Swordsman 2.  

*ACTIONS*
Avardis sighs and murmurs, "Apparently we're not getting out of this without bloodshed." He draws his great blade and in the same motion steps forward and sweeps it toward his foe's head.
The blow skitters off the thug's helmet, annoying him more than anything else.
[sblock=21-Avardis]Avardis draws his bastard sword and attacks Swordsman 1.

*1.  Melee Attack (Bastard Sword)*: bastard sword (1d20+1=20) - THREAT!
*2.  Confirm*: confirm (1d20+1=2) - MISSED IT BY THAT MUCH   
*3. Damage Roll*: 1d10+1=2[/sblock]
Dirk grunts as his blade bounces off the thug's, the vibrations running through his arms. Feeling the blood stop flowing from his wound, he sweeps his sword upwards, aiming for his opponents neck!
The blow connects, knocking the sword from the fanatic's hand, and drawing a bloodline across the sandy stone tiles.  The swordsman staggers and draws another shortsword from beneath his tunic.
[sblock=19-Dirk]Dirk attacks Swordsman 1.

*1. Melee Attack (Falchion)*: falchion (1d20+2=19) - HITS!
*2. Damage Roll*: 2d4+1=5[/sblock]
Skittering away from his foe's swing, G'sharn then darts forward with another yowl, hoping to rip out the thug's hamstrings.
The swordsman deftly avoid the attack, jumping away from G'Sharn.
[sblock=18-G'Sharn]G'Sharn attacks Swordsman 2.

*1. Melee Attack (Natural Weapon)*: bite (1d20+4=5) - MISSES![/sblock]
"For glory, for dominion!" the lead swordsman calls out, swinging his shortsword wildly.
A swordsman swings at Asad, who parries the errant blade with his bare hands, while another, engaged with the sandcat form of G'Sharn, strikes a lucky gash across the halfling's torso!
[sblock=16-THUGS]Swordsman 1 attacks Asad, while Swordsman 2 attacks G'Sharn.

*1. Swordsman 1 - Melee Attack (Shortsword)*: 5 - MISSES!
*2. Swordsman 2 - Melee Attack (Shortsword)*: 22 - THREAT!
*3. Confirm *: 17 - NO!
*4. Damage Roll*: 6[/sblock]
Asad continues his assault, throwing a punch-knee combination at the swordsman closest to him.
One of the blows catches the swordsman under the chin, sprawling him unconscious on the floor of the bazaar.
[sblock=15-Asad]Asad launches a flurry of blows against Swordsman 1.

*1. Full-round Action - Flurry (Unarmed Strike)*: unarmed strike (1d20=12, 1d20=17) - 1 HIT, 1 MISS.
*2. Damage Roll (nonlethal)*: 1d6+2=5[/sblock]
"Droban, you seem to have this well in hand... along with our strange new friends here," Isphet says, backing away from the battle.
[sblock=12-Isphet]isphet uses a move action to back away 5ft, then holds his standard action.[/sblock]
Caught up now in the throes of deadly combat, Droban says nothing. He grits his teeth, and swings his waraxe even more forcefully at the fanatic in front of him.
Despite his best efforts, the dwarf is unable to strike down his foe.
[sblock=11-Droban]Droban attacks Swordsman 2.
*1. Melee Attack (Dw. Waraxe)*: dw waraxe (1d20+4=6) - MISS![/sblock]
The blind beggar mutters a prayer to Arden, then moves towards the injured G'Sharn.
[sblock=6-NPCs]The beggar retreats from combat, moving towards G'Sharn, but staying out of threatened squares.[/sblock]

[sblock=HP STATUS]
Avardis = 9/9
Dirk = 10/10
G'Sharn = 4/10
Asad = 9/9
Isphet = 6/6
Droban = 13/13[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Asad, Monk 1, 9 HP, AC 16, F+3 R+4 W+4*

If there is still an opponent standing, Asad will once again move toward him, trying to help his allies surround the villain, and then knock him out with a single sharp blow to the head.
[sblock=ooc] move to flanking position, tumbling (+6) if necessary, and attack +2 for 1d6+2 subdual[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 26, 2007)

*Droban Ironthane, 13/13 hp, AC 18*

Droban growls in frustration, as he continues swinging his axe mightily in great wild arcs. He hopes that he'll actually be able to land a blow before the battle's end.

[sblock=Combat Actions]Droban attacks Swordsman #2 with Waraxe, 1-point Power Attack,  +4 melee (1d10+4/20/x3)[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Sep 26, 2007)

"Are you sure you won't surrender?" Avardis asks his opponent as he beats the man's blade away.  "I really think you ought to consider it." 

[SBLOCK=Combat actions]Attempting to Aid Another to give Droban +2 to hit.  Attack roll +1 vs. DC 10, I believe.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 26, 2007)

It is, perhaps, fortunate that sandcats cannot curse.  Nevertheless, the transformed G'Sharn makes a game attempt of it, yowling his pain, contempt, and fury as he slashes out at the fool who made the mistake of cutting him.

[sblock=OOC]
Another attack on the same thug.  He's nothing if not single-minded.
[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Sep 29, 2007)

Dirk grins menacingly at his now bloody opponent, and swings again.

[Sblock=OOC]
Same actions, attack +2, damage 2d4+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2007)

*COMBAT, ROUND FIVE*
*-INITIATIVE TRACK-*
*Avardis*: 21 
*Dirk*: 19 
*G'Sharn*: 18 
*THUGS*: 16 
*Asad*: 15 
*Isphet*: 12 
*Droban*: 11
*BEGGAR, NPCs, ETC*: 6

*SITUATION*
The group remains 10ft north of the merchant T'Shara's cart.  Swordsman 2 is the only threat that remains.  

*ACTIONS*
"Are you sure you won't surrender?" Avardis asks his opponent as he beats the man's blade away. "I really think you ought to consider it."
Avardis swings his bastard sword at the thug, but it causes the swordsman no great distraction.
[sblock=21-Avardis]Avardis takes a 5ft step to threaten Swordsman 2.  He then uses an attack to harry the enemy (attack vs AC 10).

*1. Melee Attack (Bastard Sword)*: harry (1d20+1=4) - FAILS![/sblock]
Dirk grins menacingly at his now bloody opponent, and swings again.
The attack connects, slicing across the swordsman's abdomen.  The thug is badly wounded, and staggers, but does not fall.
[sblock=19-Dirk]Dirk takes a 5ft step to threaten Swordsman 2, then attacks.

*1. Melee Attack (Falchion)*: falchion (1d20+2=16) - HITS!
*2. Damage Roll*: 2d4+1=4[/sblock]
It is, perhaps, fortunate that sandcats cannot curse. Nevertheless, the transformed G'Sharn makes a game attempt of it, yowling his pain, contempt, and fury as he slashes out at the fool who made the mistake of cutting him.
G'Sharn moves into a slightly better tactical position, but his bite attempt is easily dodged.
[sblock=18-G'Sharn]G'Sharn continues to attack Swordsman 2.  He moves 5ft to get a flank with Dirk (+2 to hit).

*1. Melee Attack (Bite)*: Bite (1d20+6=11) - MISS![/sblock]
The final remaining swordsman, woozy from blood loss, swings his blade at the wounded sandcat.  As he does, a large man in chain mail, wielding a battle axe, bursts through the assembled crowd!  "Fools!  I had a feeling you would fail me!  Now, I must clean up this mess!"  The man with the axe charges Isphet, the closest enemy.
Isphet half-turns.  "Wha--" as the newest attacker brazenly charges across the marketplace and, axe wielded with some skill, brutally cuts the moneylender across the torso, the axe digging far too deep for comfort.  Isphet crumbles to the ground, and the smiling axeman, foot against Isphet, pulls his bloodied axe free.  "That is how you dispatch a foolish interloper!"
[sblock=16-THUGS]Swordsman 2 attacks G'Sharn, while Axe-guy charges Isphet and attacks.  Note: Isphet is considered flat-footed for this attack, as he was not aware of this new attacker.

*1. Swordsman 2 - Melee Attack (Shortsword)*: 18 - MISS!
*2. Axe-guy - Charge + Melee Attack (Battle Axe)*: 21 - HITS!
*3. Axe-guy - Damage Roll*: 16[/sblock]
Seeing this, Asad somersaults around the embattled and nearly dead swordsman, and tries to finish him off.
Asad's maneuver throws off the swordsman's defense, and a shin to the face drops the woozy swordsman to the ground, leaving only the newly arrived axe wielder as a threat.
[sblock=15-Asad]Asad uses a move action to tumble around the swordsman into a flank with Avardis (+2 to hit), then attacks.

*1. Tumble Check vs DC 15*: tumble (1d20+6=18) - SUCCEEDS!
*2. Melee Attack (Unarmed)*: unarmed (1d20+4=24) - THREAT!
*3. Confirm Threat*: 1d20+4=15 - ALMOST   
*4. Damage Roll*: 1d6+2=4 Nonlethal[/sblock]
NOTE: Since the situation has changed, I'm going to have Droban attack the new guy.  I hope that's OK   
Droban, seeing Isphet fall with such a callous and mighty axe blow, sneers at Isphet's killer.  The dwarf flies unwittingly at the axe wielder, swinging his own mighty axe.
Droban's rage at seeing his friend die proves to be too much, overwhelming the dwarf and preventing him from skillfully attacking the axe wielder.  His attack misses wide. 
[sblock=11-Droban]Droban charges the axe-guy (+2 to hit).

*1. Melee Attack (Dw. Waraxe)*: dw waraxe (1d20+6=17) - MISSES!

Hey, at least it was a better roll this time![/sblock]
The beggar hesitates, too much action for him to keep track of what's going on.  He mutters something and moves towards the sounds of battle.
[sblock=6-NPCs]The beggar spends a move action doing something (you can't really tell what), then appears to cast a spell, holding the charge.

*1. Avardis - Spellcraft Check (identify spell being cast)*: spellcraft (1d20+6=18) - FAILS!

Avardis, however, is pretty sure the beggar is casting divine spells, thus his difficulty at determining what they are.[/sblock]

[sblock=HP STATUS]
Avardis = 9/9
Dirk = 10/10
G'Sharn = 4/10
Asad = 9/9
Isphet = DEAD (-10)
Droban = 13/13[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 1, 2007)

*bump*

No actions?  Must be a slow weekend.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 1, 2007)

*Asad, Monk 1, 9 HP, AC 16, F+3 R+4 W+4*

Asad revells in the physical outlet of the frustration, confusion and pain that the last few days have held.  His razor-thin smile exuded confidence as he moved in on the newest threat.
[sblock=ooc] Move to flank the BBEG, tumbling (+6) if necessary.  Then attack (+2/1d6+2).  Focus dodge skill at him, so AC 17 against him.[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Oct 1, 2007)

Seeing Isphet fall, Avardis shouts, "NO!".  With a roar, he charges at the merchant's attacker.

[SBLOCK=Combat Actions]If the axe-wielder is far enough away, do an actual Charge.  Otherwise just close with him.  
If charge: +3 melee (1d10+1 slash 19-20/x2)  AC 17
Otherwise: +1 melee (1d10+1 slash 19-20/x2) AC 19
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 1, 2007)

With the scent of blood now thick in the air, G'Sharn finally loses his tenuous grip upon his composure.  A scream of rage, a leap, and a flash of fangs....


[sblock=OOC]
This time for sure, damnit!  Die, thug, die!

I mean...go beserk, attack again, and take the bastard down.

+7 to-hit, 1d4+5 damage.

[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Oct 1, 2007)

Dirk swings wildly as he watches one of the others defending this beggar fall. He wonders what is so special about this "beggar" that people are willing to die to kill and defend him.

[Sblock=OOC] Attack same thug. Attack +2, Damage 2d4+1[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 3, 2007)

*COMBAT, ROUND SIX*
*-INITIATIVE TRACK-*
*Avardis*: 21 
*Dirk*: 19 
*G'Sharn*: 18 
*THUGS*: 16 
*Asad*: 15 
*Droban*: 11
*BEGGAR, NPCs, ETC*: 6

*SITUATION*
The group remains 10ft north of the merchant T'Shara's cart.  A new combatant, the axe-swinging bad guy, has entered the fray.  Droban is in melee with the axe wielder.  The rest of our heroes are within 10ft of the new bad guy.  

*ACTIONS*
Note: I don't think a few of you noticed that the last swordsman fell.  The only bad guy left is the new one with the axe.  For those of you stating attack actions against the swordsman, I'm going to have you attack the axe guy instead.

Seeing Isphet fall, Avardis shouts, "NO!". With a roar, he charges at the merchant's attacker.
Avardis' lunge flies wide of the axe-wielding menace.
[sblock=21-Avardis]Avardis charges the axe guy.

*1. Charge Attack (Bastard Sword)*: bastard sword (1d20+3=5) - MISS![/sblock]
Dirk swings wildly as he watches one of the others defending this beggar fall. He wonders what is so special about this "beggar" that people are willing to die to kill and defend him.
Moving to his left, Dirk faces down the axe-wielding newcomer.  The large thugs proves too nimble for Dirk's errant attack.
[sblock=19-Dirk]Dirk takes a move action 10ft to the axe-wielder, then attacks.

*1.  Melee Attack (Falchion)*: falchion (1d20+2=10) - MISS![/sblock]
With the scent of blood now thick in the air, G'Sharn finally loses his tenuous grip upon his composure. A scream of rage, a leap, and a flash of fangs....
Using his massive axe, the thug bats the sandcat's attack away.
[sblock=18-G'Sharn]G'Sharn charges the axe-wielder.

*1. Charge Attack (Bite)*: bite (1d20+5=19) - ALLLLLLMOST![/sblock]
"Come to me, dogs," the axe-wielding maniac declares.  "Much easier to catch you this way."
Settling his defense, the thug strikes at the dwarf, virtually ignoring his new attackers.  This proves to be his downfall, as adjusting to the new attacks throws off the thug's attention on Droban.  He swings too high.
[sblock=16-THUGS]Aze guy attacks Droban.

*1. Melee Attack (Battle Axe)*: 16 - MISS![/sblock]
Asad revells in the physical outlet of the frustration, confusion and pain that the last few days have held. His razor-thin smile exuded confidence as he moved in on the newest threat.
Somersaulting around and dodging the axeman, Asad kicks at the thug, but fails to strike true.
[sblock=15-Asad]Asad tumbles through the axeman's threatened squares and into a flank with Droban.

*1. Tumble Check*: 1d20+6=22 - SUCCESS!
*2. Melee Attack + Flank (Unarmed)*: unarmed (1d20+4=11) - MISS![/sblock]
Note: I am NPC-ing Droban for the time being.
"Ye don't frighten me," Droban exclaims, gripping his axe and swinging it at the new villain, but, like his allies, fails to hit.
[sblock=11-Droban]Droban power attacks the axe guy.

*1. Melee Attack + PA 1 (Dw. Waraxe)*: dw waraxe (1d20+6=14) - MISS![/sblock]
The beggar, slowly making his way to G'Sharn, touches the sandcat and, discharging his yellow glow, heals the druid.
[sblock=6-NPCs]The beggar discharges his held spell.

*1. Touch Attack*: 16 - HITS!
*2. Healing*: 6[/sblock]

[sblock=HP STATUS]
Avardis = 9/9
Dirk = 10/10
G'Sharn = 10/10
Asad = 9/9
Isphet = DEAD (-10)
Droban = 13/13[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 3, 2007)

*Asad, Monk 1, 9 HP, AC 16, F+3 R+4 W+4*

Stoic and determined despite missing on his first attack, Asad launches an intricate combination of strikes to the body and head of the axe-wielding murderer, hoping that he won't be able to defend against both.
[sblock=ooc] flurry of blows, +0/+0 for 1d6+2 subdual damage.  If he's not flanking, he'll try to take a 5' step to fix that.
He'll also continue to use his dodge bonus against the axe-wielder, making his AC 17.[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Oct 3, 2007)

Now that they have him surrounded, Avardis says, "Don't kill the jackal!  I want answers."  He swings his blade at the thug's axe, trying to create an opening for Droban
[SBLOCK=Combat Actions]Aid Another to help Droban hit.  +1 attack[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Oct 5, 2007)

Dirk turns his focus to the axe-wielding newcomer and attacks

[sblock=OOC]Dirk attacks the axe guy. +2 attack, 2d4+1. man, i wish i had precise shot...[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 5, 2007)

With a growl of what must have been thanks to the beggar, G'Sharn launches himself at this new foe.

[sblock=OOC] 
Attack the axeman, flanking is possible.  Base +7 to-hit, 1d4+6 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 5, 2007)

*Droban Ironthane, 13/13 hp, AC 18*

Droban emits a low, animalistic growl from the back of his throat as he takes the measure of the axe-wielding fanatic. "You murdering bastard! This is for ISPHET!" Heedless of Avardis' plea, the dwarven warrior swings _Marakul_ with deadly intent.

[sblock=Combat Actions]Droban attacks the enemy warrior, NO power attack this time. Dwarven Waraxe, +5 melee (1d10+3/20/x3). Hopefully, with some attack bonus from flanking and/or aid another.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 6, 2007)

*COMBAT, ROUND SEVEN*
*-INITIATIVE TRACK-*
*Avardis*: 21 
*Dirk*: 19 
*G'Sharn*: 18 
*THUGS*: 16 
*Asad*: 15 
*Droban*: 11
*BEGGAR, NPCs, ETC*: 6

*SITUATION*
The group remains 10ft north of the merchant T'Shara's cart.  A new combatant, the axe-swinging bad guy, has entered the fray.  Our heroes are all in melee with the new guy.  Asad is providing a flank to Droban and vice versa (+2 to hit).

*ACTIONS*
Now that they have him surrounded, Avardis says, "Don't kill the jackal! I want answers." He swings his blade at the thug's axe, trying to create an opening for Droban.
Avardis' distraction proves enough to get the axe-wielder's attention.
[sblock=21-Avardis]Avardis attempts an aid/harry action against the axe wielder.

*1.  Melee Attack (Bastard Sword) vs AC 10*: 1d20+1=21 - SUCCESS!

Too bad you can't crit on those   [/sblock]
Dirk turns his focus to the axe-wielding newcomer and attacks!  
The big guy steps aside just enough to throw off Dirk's focus and the attack sails wide.
[sblock=19-Dirk]You and G'Sharn can each 5ft and get into flanks with each other, so I'm going to have you guys do that (I assume you would given the opportunity).  You'll get +2 to hit from the flank starting after G'Sharn's action.

*1.  Melee Attack (Falchion)*: falchion (1d20+2=6) - MISS![/sblock]
With a growl of what must have been thanks to the beggar, G'Sharn launches himself at this new foe.
The axeman proves too elusive for the druidic sandcat!
[sblock=18-G'Sharn]As above, you can 5ft and get into a flank with Dirk, so from here on (unless the bad guy moves away), you each get a +2 to hit.

Note: You have +7 to hit listed in your action, but I'm only seeing +4 in your predator form.  Even if you were raging, it'd only be +6.  If you want to rage, let me know.  For now, You'll be getting +6 total due to the flank with Dirk.

*1. Melee Attack (bite)*: bite (1d20+6=10) - MISS![/sblock]
"Ha! I see I have attracted much attention this afternoon," the axe wielding thug declares.  "Make your escape now, priest, while you still can.  These fools won't keep me busy for long."  He bears his axe down on Droban.
The axe strikes true, splitting the dwarf's helmet and cutting into Droban's forehead.  The blow stuns Droban momentarily, but the dwarf immediately regains his focus and resolve.
[sblock=16-THUGS]Axe guy attacks Droban.

*1. Melee Attack (Battle Axe)*: 19 - HITS!
*2. Damage Roll*: 6[/sblock]
Stoic and determined despite missing on his first attack, Asad launches an intricate combination of strikes to the body and head of the axe-wielding murderer, hoping that he won't be able to defend against both.
Both attacks strike armor and are ineffective.
[sblock=15-Asad]Asad attacks the axe wielder with a flurry of blows.

Note: Asad is getting a +2 to hit from the flank with Droban.

*1. Flurry of Blows (unarmed)*: unarmed (1d20+2=3, 1d20+2=6) - BOTH MISS![/sblock]
Droban emits a low, animalistic growl from the back of his throat as he takes the measure of the axe-wielding fanatic. "You murdering bastard! This is for ISPHET!" Heedless of Avardis' plea, the dwarven warrior swings _Marakul_ with deadly intent.
The dwarf's rage proves to bolster his attack, and _Marakul_ finds its mark, slicing a gash across the thug's torso!
[sblock=11-Droban]Droban attacks the axe guy.

Note: Droban gains a +2 to hit from the flank and +2 from Avardis' aid action.

*1.  Melee Attack (Dw Waraxe)*: dw waraxe (1d20+9=26) - HITS!
*2.  Damage Roll*: 1d10+3=10[/sblock]
The beggar shambles around the scene of battle, muttering to himself.  Beyond, shouting in the far reaches of the market seems to indicate that someone has taken notice of the pitched battle.
[sblock=6-NPCs]The beggar takes no action at this time.[/sblock]

[sblock=HP STATUS]
Avardis = 9/9
Dirk = 10/10
G'Sharn = 10/10
Asad = 9/9
Isphet = DEAD (-10)
Droban = 7/13[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 6, 2007)

*Asad, Monk 1, 9 HP, AC 16, F+3 R+4 W+4*

Asad continues his assault, making sure that he stays in a flanking position.
[sblock=ooc] flurry of blows, +0/+0 for 1d6+2. [/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 8, 2007)

Furious now, G'Sharn attacks again, doing his level best to rip the axeman's throat out....

[sblock]
This time for SURE.  Dammit.  +7 to-hit, 1d4+6 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Oct 8, 2007)

Dirk bellows as he swings again, furious that they haven't felled their foe yet. 

[Sblock=OOC] Dirk attacks the axeman, +4 to attack (flanking with G'Sharn?), damage 2d4+1[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 8, 2007)

*Droban Ironthane, 7/13 hp, AC 18*

Droban smiles a grim smile through gritted teeth, in spite of his pain. "Blood for blood, murderer. How much can you take?" _Marakul_ flashes in the sunlight, as the dwarf resolutely swings his waraxe again.

[sblock=Combat Actions]Rinse and repeat, at this point. No Power Attack with waraxe, +5 melee (1d10+3/20/x3), plus flanking or aid bonuses as appropriate.[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Oct 8, 2007)

Avardis impassively continues to interfere with their target, trusting in the dwarf's axe to end the fight.
[SBLOCK=Combat Actions]Aid another for Droban again.  +1 melee.  I don't know if flanking bonuses apply to aid checks.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Insight (Oct 11, 2007)

*COMBAT, ROUND EIGHT*
*-INITIATIVE TRACK-*
*Avardis*: 21 
*Dirk*: 19 
*G'Sharn*: 18 
*THUGS*: 16 
*Asad*: 15 
*Droban*: 11
*BEGGAR, NPCs, ETC*: 6

*SITUATION*
The group remains 10ft north of the merchant T'Shara's cart.  Our heroes are all in melee with the new bad guy.  Asad is providing a flank to Droban and vice versa (+2 to hit).  Dirk and G'Sharn are providing flanks to one another (+2 to hit).

*ACTIONS*
Avardis impassively continues to interfere with their target, trusting in the dwarf's axe to end the fight.
Jabbing his weapon into the axeman's space, Avardis again seems to be successful in distracting the villain.
[sblock=21-Avardis]Aid another to help Droban.

*1. Aid Another Action (vs AC 10)*: 1d20+1=20 

HAHA another potential crit wasted   [/sblock]
Dirk bellows as he swings again, furious that they haven't felled their foe yet.
His attack, while skillful, just misses.
[sblock=19-Dirk]Dirk attacks the axe guy.

*1. Melee Attack (Falchion)*: falchion (1d20+4=16) - MISS![/sblock]
Furious now, G'Sharn attacks again, doing his level best to rip the axeman's throat out....
The sandcat leaps and tears at the axe wielder's throat, spraying blood all over the bazaar.
[sblock=18-G'Sharn]G'Sharn attacks the axeman.

*1. Melee Attack (Bite)*: Bite (1d20+7=25) - HITS!
*2. Damage Roll*: 1d4+6=10[/sblock]
The axeman staggers.  "A true battle," he says.  "Now to end it."
The villain's weary swing flies wide of the druid, just barely.
[sblock=16-THUGS]The axe wielder attacks G'Sharn.

*1. Melee Attack (Battle Axe)*: 18 - MISS![/sblock]
Asad continues his assault, making sure that he stays in a flanking position.
Despite his obvious skill and tenacity, Asad is unable to land a punch.
[sblock=15-Asad]Asad uses a flurry of blows.

*1. Full Round Action - Flurry of Blows (Unarmed)*: Unarmed (1d20+2=10, 1d20+2=9) - BOTH MISS![/sblock]
Droban smiles a grim smile through gritted teeth, in spite of his pain. "Blood for blood, murderer. How much can you take?" _Marakul_ flashes in the sunlight, as the dwarf resolutely swings his waraxe again.
The dwarf's axe slices cleanly through the retreating villain's throat, partially severed during the druid's attack.  The axeman drops his weapon, staggers a few more steps, then falls finally to the ground.
[sblock=11-Droban]Droban attacks the axe guy.

*1. Melee Attack (Dw Waraxe)*: Dw Waraxe (1d20+9=25) - HIT!
*2. Damage Roll*: 1d10+3=10[/sblock]
[sblock=6-NPCs][/sblock]

**** COMBAT OVER ****


----------



## Insight (Oct 11, 2007)

As the dust settles, worried shoppers and merchants alike start to crowd the scene of battle.  Murmurs among the bazaar, "Heroes!", "They saved the old beggar from certain death!", "Who was that big guy with the axe?"

The beggar approaches Droban.  "Thank you, my dwarven friend," he says.  "I hope none of you are badly injured."  He turns to the rest of the assembled heroes.  "And to the rest of you I owe my very life.  I know not who these attackers are... were... but I have a suspicion.  Perhaps we should talk elsewhere."

As the beggar shuffles his clothing, a symbol of the Temple of the Eternal Sun is evident beneath his grubby tunic.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 11, 2007)

*Droban Ironthane, 7/13 hp*



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> As the dust settles, worried shoppers and merchants alike start to crowd the scene of battle.  Murmurs among the bazaar, "Heroes!", "They saved the old beggar from certain death!", "Who was that big guy with the axe?"



Droban heaves a great sigh, and then winces at the pain of his wound for doing so. He looks rather uncomfortable with all of the attention being drawn to the group. Looking to Dirk and Asad, he nods in appreciation. "Well fought, lads. It's a good thing you two were here to lend a blade...or hand, as the case may be." Droban does not address G'Sharn, assuming the sandcat to be the pet or animal companion of one of the others.



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> The beggar approaches Droban.  "Thank you, my dwarven friend," he says.  "I hope none of you are badly injured."  He turns to the rest of the assembled heroes.  "And to the rest of you I owe my very life.  I know not who these attackers are... were... but I have a suspicion.  Perhaps we should talk elsewhere."



"This scratch? Ah, it's nothing a few days and more than a few mugs of ale won't cure." Then, jesting aside, Droban looks sadly at the now-dead Isphet and says, "Aye, I would hear what you have to say, priest. But, I can't just leave my friend out here to rot in the sun. Avardis, will you help me?" Droban stoops down in spite of his painful wound and grabs Isphet's still-warm body under the shoulders. He intends to drag the merchant's corpse somewhere more private...into an alley, or behind a building, if possible. If the old priest will accompany him to such a secluded location, more the better.

[sblock=Insight, ooc]Insight, is T'Shara still nearby? Did she do anything while these thugs attacked the priest, or just watch?[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 11, 2007)

Asad silently moves to help Droban with the body of his friend.  He makes sure to show his respect for the deceased, and even offers a silent prayer over the body before picking it up.  Only after the body has been moved and placed in a restful posture does he turn his attention to the mysterious priest who seems to be the catalyst of their current situation.


----------



## Insight (Oct 12, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> "This scratch? Ah, it's nothing a few days and more than a few mugs of ale won't cure." Then, jesting aside, Droban looks sadly at the now-dead Isphet and says, "Aye, I would hear what you have to say, priest. But, I can't just leave my friend out here to rot in the sun. Avardis, will you help me?" Droban stoops down in spite of his painful wound and grabs Isphet's still-warm body under the shoulders. He intends to drag the merchant's corpse somewhere more private...into an alley, or behind a building, if possible. If the old priest will accompany him to such a secluded location, more the better.
> 
> [sblock=Insight, ooc]Insight, is T'Shara still nearby? Did she do anything while these thugs attacked the priest, or just watch?[/sblock]




"Dwarf, wait," the beggar says.  "Your fallen companion... I know of a place that would serve a suitable burial ground.  You don't know what happens to these bodies after nightfall."

"Quickly," he implores, "Follow me."

[sblock=Droban]T'Shara stands rather shocked nearby.[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 12, 2007)

The sandcat, which has been sprawled upon the street gasping for breath, turns into a weary-looking G'harn.  He spits, wiping blood from his mouth, and pushes himself to his feet.

"Thank you," he rasps at the beggar, "And let's be quick," he adds to his companions.  "I've a bad feeling about this."


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 13, 2007)

*Droban Ironthane, 7/13 hp*

Droban gratefully accepts Asad's assistance in moving Isphet's body, pausing only for a moment to gape in surprise as G'Sharn the sandcat transforms into G'Sharn the halfling. He shakes off his surprise quickly, though. Time enough for pleasantries later.



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> "Dwarf, wait," the beggar says. "Your fallen companion... I know of a place that would serve a suitable burial ground. You don't know what happens to these bodies after nightfall."
> 
> "Quickly," he implores, "Follow me."



"Lead on then, priest." Droban follows the beggar, carrying Isphet's body after him with Asad's help.

As they leave, he calls over to T'Shara, "Don't go anywhere, our business has yet to be concluded." The dwarf's steely glare betrays his anger that the woman would stand idly by while folk are murdered in the streets.


----------



## Ilium (Oct 15, 2007)

Avardis seems momentarily stunned by the sudden end of the conflict and the realization that Isphet is no more.  He hurries after Droban and the others, his blade drawn and his eyes moving over the crowd seeking any further attackers.  He follows in silence, trying to piece together a response to a good day gone horribly wrong.

[SBLOCK=OOC]I'm over my chicken pox (finally) and more or less back in the swing of things.  Once he gets his act together, Avardis will make a point of assisting the beggar, showing an educated layman's knowledge of Muir's rites, assuming the Eternal Temple of the Sun and Muir's church are the same.  If not please correct me![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Insight (Oct 15, 2007)

*CHAPTER TWO: TEMPLE OF THE ETERNAL SUN*
_The Prophet al-Sutah was wrong... all too wrong.  He dared to confront the Lord of the Desert himself.  Despite the numerous forces assembled at his side, and the fact that al-Sutah controlled every speck of desert sand in the known world, every rocky foothill within sight of great Majoor, the very waters of the Cerulean... it was all naught to the Lord of the Desert, whose reprisal of al-Sutah's ignorant affront was at the same time inexorable and ineffable.  Satisfied, the Lord of the Desert left the Mad Prophet's evacuated husk at Majoor's doorstep, a sign for those who would dare to deny his place as master of all that remains.

The events at the bazaar now concluded, the heroes must discover what secret the strange beggar hides..._

*****



			
				YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> "Lead on then, priest." Droban follows the beggar, carrying Isphet's body after him with Asad's help.
> 
> As they leave, he calls over to T'Shara, "Don't go anywhere, our business has yet to be concluded." The dwarf's steely glare betrays his anger that the woman would stand idly by while folk are murdered in the streets.




T'Shara shrinks away from the bloody dwarf, pretending to ignore his remarks.

OOC: I assume everyone is following along.  If anyone is NOT following the beggar, please state what you are doing.

"Yes, yes, what an incident," the beggar continues.  "I never expected all this trouble.  I suppose it's all my fault.  I'm not a beggar, you see... not entirely..."

He starts out of the bazaar.  "Not entirely blind either, as you may have noticed," he adds as the group leaves the marketplace.  The beggar skirts the edge of the market, along dirty streets, lined with poor souls about to leave this world, passing a large building.

"The curse, they call it.  The scarlet fever," the beggar comments as the group passes the structure.  Inside are dozens of bodies, some alive, some not, draped with painted cloths and death dressings, waiting for the end.  "No one knows how to save them.  I hope none of you are cursed... you may well find yourself cursed if you stay here long enough.  That's rather how I got into this mess.  Let's continue."

In the distance, you see a great temple, a step pyramid, with a fixed symbol of the Temple of the Eternal Sun, indicates its obvious purpose.  You notice that none of the frail, accursed bodies are found within eyesight of the great temple.

"Yes, yes, come along, heroes, there is much to discuss.  It is time.  Well past time."  The priest trundles along a stone path that points directly to the temple entrance at the base of the great pyramid.  At the entrance to the complex (a courtyard exists between the entrance and the pyramid itself) is a stone archway.  Guarding the archway are two armed men.  Their eyes narrow at the priest's approach.

"Na'al al-Hasen," one of them barks out.  "Stop there.  You have been dismissed from the Temple.  What business have you here, and who are these men with you?"

The priest straightens up, as much as he can.  "How dare you speak to a Priest of the Temple in such a manner, guardsman?  Who are you to address me by proper name?"

The guardsman partially draws a sword at his side.  "I ask you again, with all due respect.  Why are you here, Na'al al-Hasen?  You have been dismissed from the Temple and are not to return _under pain of death_."

The priest backs off a few steps, then looks to Droban and the others, then back to the guards.  "I am here with great news, guardsman, an answer to the prayers of the faithful, an answer for the Great Oracle himself.  Fetch hither your master, and I shall relay what I know." 

The guardsman grumbles, re-sheathes his weapon, speaks a word to his fellow guard, and enters the complex.

OOC: You have a few moments if you wish to ask al-Hasan any questions, or take care of any other business.  In other words, feel free to chat a bit amongst yourselves.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 16, 2007)

*Droban Ironthane , 7/13 hp*



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> "Yes, yes, what an incident," the beggar continues.  "I never expected all this trouble.  I suppose it's all my fault.  I'm not a beggar, you see... not entirely..."
> 
> He starts out of the bazaar.  "Not entirely blind either, as you may have noticed," he adds as the group leaves the marketplace.



Droban trudges behind the priest slowly, burdened by Isphet's body and his own wound. The dwarf looks slightly embarrassed for not having noticed the beggar's ruse earlier, and shakes his head sheepishly as a result.



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> "I ask you again, with all due respect.  Why are you here, Na'al al-Hasen?  You have been dismissed from the Temple and are not to return _under pain of death_."



Droban looks a bit alarmed at the guard's pronouncement, and whispers over to Avardis, "I'm beginnning to doubt whether this was a wise course of action."



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> The priest backs off a few steps, then looks to Droban and the others, then back to the guards.  "I am here with great news, guardsman, an answer to the prayers of the faithful, an answer for the Great Oracle himself.  Fetch hither your master, and I shall relay what I know."
> 
> The guardsman grumbles, re-sheathes his weapon, speaks a word to his fellow guard, and enters the complex.



"Aye, I'd like to know this great news of yours, too, priest. What do you know that causes fanatics to try to murder you in the broad light of day? I hope it is worth the life of my friend."

Wearily, Droban nods to Asad and gently lays Isphet's body down in repose to rest his aching arms and shoulders. That done, the dwarf remembers his manners. He extends a calloused hand to Asad, then to G'Sharn. "Again, well fought. My name is Droban Ironthane, of the line of Grodun Ironthane from the Mistwall Mountains." Droban then turns to Dirk and simply looks at the ranger for a moment, trying to peer under his burnoose. Grappling inwardly with his own prejudices for a moment, Droban at last extends his hand also to Dirk. "Aye, and you too. Thank you for your aid back there."


----------



## Insight (Oct 16, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> "Aye, I'd like to know this great news of yours, too, priest. What do you know that causes fanatics to try to murder you in the broad light of day? I hope it is worth the life of my friend."




Na'al al-Hasen smiles at the dwarf's query.  "Arden has smiled upon me, despite my earlier failure.  You see, I was sent to find a way to end the Crimson Curse, the sickness, or affliction if you will, this evil that plagues great Majoor.  And I found it... but alas, I could not keep it."

He subconsciously rubs the golden disk amulet partially obscured by his grubby disguise.  "But I believe great Arden has given me a providence... given _us_ a providence."  He looks at the archway, noting that the guard he sent inside had not yet returned.  "I believe _you_ are that providence."


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 16, 2007)

"Well fought," G'sharn says absently to Droban.  "An axe seems an awkward weapon, but you use it with great skill.

"As for provenance," he continues, turning to the 'beggar', "That remains to be seen.  Explain."  It is clear from his voice that this is not a request....


----------



## Ilium (Oct 16, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Droban looks a bit alarmed at the guard's pronouncement, and whispers over to Avardis, "I'm beginnning to doubt whether this was a wise course of action."



Avardis answers in a whisper of his own, "Patience, my friend.  I'm starting to believe this man has been guided to us by the gods, indeed."  He looks up at the tower temple of the sun with an obvious longing.  "Great things may await us.  At the very least I want to find out who is behind those who killed poor Isphet, and bring Muir's justice to them."

As the others introduce themselves, Avardis does as well with a simple, "Avardis is my name.  Thanks for your timely help."



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> Na'al al-Hasen smiles at the dwarf's query. "Arden has smiled upon me, despite my earlier failure. You see, I was sent to find a way to end the Crimson Curse, the sickness, or affliction if you will, this evil that plagues great Majoor. And I found it... but alas, I could not keep it."
> 
> He subconsciously rubs the golden disk amulet partially obscured by his grubby disguise. "But I believe great Arden has given me a providence... given us a providence." He looks at the archway, noting that the guard he sent inside had not yet returned. "I believe you are that providence."




Avardis looks quizzically at the beggar at the mention of Arden, but does not interrupt the erstwhile priest's explanation with more questions.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 16, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Avardis answers in a whisper of his own, "Patience, my friend.  I'm starting to believe this man has been guided to us by the gods, indeed."  He looks up at the tower temple of the sun with an obvious longing.  "Great things may await us."



Droban scratches at his tightly braided beard, considering. "I don't know about all this talk of 'providence' and gods and such..."


			
				ilium said:
			
		

> "At the very least I want to find out who is behind those who killed poor Isphet, and bring Muir's justice to them."



"...but _that_ is an idea I can get behind!" the dwarf concludes with a grim smile. He waits impatiently for the guard to return, wanting to know more about what's going on.


----------



## Insight (Oct 16, 2007)

Na'al al-Hasen sighs, looks again at the complex entry, noting that the guard still hasn't returned.

Responding to his companions' questions, al-Hasen smiles.  "The providence is proof in your appearance here in Majoor, at my moment of need, indeed, at Majoor's moment of need.  Were I to have died - and I can only assume that was the thugs' intent - perhaps the secret behind curing the Crimson Curse itself would have died with me!"

The erstwhile beggar strokes his holy symbol.  "I was sent to acquire a certain artifact, the Chalice of Arden.  The acquisition itself was without incident, but... I was not able to bring the Chalice back to Majoor."

"There was an ambush... agents of the Ophidian Hand I believe," he continues.  "It was so fast, I could hardly react.  I am almost certain it was they who attacked me and took the Chalice." 

Taking a few steps away from the Temple, al-Hasen whispers, "I'm not entirely certain my former superiors at the Temple would approve, even though they were the ones who sent me... Perhaps I say too much.  Then again, it may be up to you to complete my quest.  We shall see."

The guard al-Hasen sent inside, without a word, returns to his post.

Na'al steps towards the entry.  "What news, guardsman?"

"The High Priest has sent a representative to speak with you, al-Hasen.  Be patient."

al-Hasen turns again to the heroes.  "I wish to have this matter resolved soon, as I'm sure will be the afflicted."


----------



## Ilium (Oct 16, 2007)

"Wise words," Avardis replies earnestly, "and now I ask you to follow them with more.  Tell us where this ambush took place and everything you can about those who attacked you, before the High Priest's emissary arrives.  The more this knowledge is shared the harder it is to kill."


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 16, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Wearily, Droban nods to Asad and gently lays Isphet's body down in repose to rest his aching arms and shoulders. That done, the dwarf remembers his manners. He extends a calloused hand to Asad, then to G'Sharn. "Again, well fought. My name is Droban Ironthane, of the line of Grodun Ironthane from the Mistwall Mountains."



Asad shakes Droban's hand, looking intently at the dwarf's eyes for any sign of his intentions.  Asad, desert orphan and disciple of the endless sands, he offers, then turns to look at the "prophet", hoping to learn something from his responses to the dwarf's questions.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 16, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> At the very least I want to find out who is behind those who killed poor Isphet, and bring Muir's justice to them."



Asad looks at Avardis at these words, and adds his own,  The Lady's Justice is often in line with Horus' vengance, which means you have my aid, should you wish it.  But we have our own business with the brothers of the Eternal Sun, do we not druid?  He asks G'Sharn.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 17, 2007)

*Droban Ironthane, 7/13 hp*

Droban wipes a sweaty palm across his brow as he stands waiting. Feeling somewhat at a loss for words, he listens to the others converse. He fidgets a bit, half hoping some more fanatical thugs would attack so he could offer a service more useful.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Oct 17, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Droban then turns to Dirk and simply looks at the ranger for a moment, trying to peer under his burnoose. Grappling inwardly with his own prejudices for a moment, Droban at last extends his hand also to Dirk. "Aye, and you too. Thank you for your aid back there."




Dirk nods, then after a moments hesitation he shakes the dwarf's hand. "Dirk", he says, introducing himself. "Thanks for your help as well. I did not know your friend, but I am sorry for his death. I hope this beggar is worth the trouble we've been through.". He sheaths his flachion and adjusts his bow on his shoulder, waiting for this representative.


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 17, 2007)

"That we do," G'harn replies, nodding to Asad.  "Perhaps this is indeed providence...it cannot be mere coincidence, after what we discovered at the Grey Obelisk."


----------



## Ilium (Oct 17, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> "That we do," G'harn replies, nodding to Asad.  "Perhaps this is indeed providence...it cannot be mere coincidence, after what we discovered at the Grey Obelisk."



 Avardis lifts an eyebrow at this reference.  "And what was that, if I might ask?"


----------



## Insight (Oct 19, 2007)

*bump*

wakey wakey


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 20, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Avardis lifts an eyebrow at this reference.  "And what was that, if I might ask?"



Asad shrugs.  Raided caravan.  Some acolytes and adepts of their order.  Big empty box of some sort.


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 20, 2007)

"An even uglier sight than normal," G'sharn interjects.  "The dead had been poisoned, and the caravan as a whole had been slaughtered.  An empty box was left behind, with this symbol upon it."  He holds up the scrap of cloth that he'd copied the symbol upon, for all to see.


----------



## Insight (Oct 26, 2007)

*bump*

What happened to everyone???

Just because I've been away doesn't mean you can't post!


----------



## Ilium (Oct 26, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> *bump*
> 
> What happened to everyone???
> 
> Just because I've been away doesn't mean you can't post!




_OOC: Yes it does.  If the GM doesn't see it, it never happened. _

"Might I take a look at that," Avardis asks the halfling.  "Hmm.."

_OOC: Any chance Avardis recognizes it?  Knowledge(Religion), maybe?  Or perhaps as a native of Majoor it's something he might have seen before?  See, I told you I needed the GM._


----------



## Insight (Oct 26, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> _OOC: Yes it does.  If the GM doesn't see it, it never happened. _
> 
> "Might I take a look at that," Avardis asks the halfling.  "Hmm.."
> 
> _OOC: Any chance Avardis recognizes it?  Knowledge(Religion), maybe?  Or perhaps as a native of Majoor it's something he might have seen before?  See, I told you I needed the GM._




[sblock=Avardis]Avardis easily recognizes the symbol as belonging to the Temple of the Eternal Sun.[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Oct 26, 2007)

Avardis returns the cloth to G'sharn and says, "Small mystery there."  He points to a high cornice of the Temple before them, from which a pennant waves bearing the same symbol.  "Perhaps you _will_ find the answers you're looking for."


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 26, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Avardis returns the cloth to G'sharn and says, "Small mystery there."  He points to a high cornice of the Temple before them, from which a pennant waves bearing the same symbol.  "Perhaps you _will_ find the answers you're looking for."



Didn't say it was a mystery.  I said we had business with them.  Asad replies.


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 26, 2007)

"The _mystery_ lies in our having stumbled into the Temple's affairs twice now," G'harn says sourly.  "I don't believe in coincidence, not when gods are involved."


----------



## Insight (Oct 29, 2007)

The guardsman returns to his post at the entrance to the temple complex, and behind him, a tall, lean man in priestly vestments.

"Na'al al-Hasen," the tall man says.  "I am led to believe you have come crawling back to the Temple with news."

The ousted priest scowls.  "Indeed, Fahmor," he replies.  "They came after me again, those who attacked me on my return."

"Ah, yes, when you lost the Chalice of Arden.  I recall that quite clearly, though I confess I have my doubts about the truth to your claims of an attack."

Na'al al-Hasen steps forward towards the representative.  "What do you think, priest, that I took the Chalice somewhere?  Hid it from the people of Majoor who desperately need it?"

Fahmor looks upon al-Hasen's companions.  "Who are these people?  Your personal guards?"  He laughs with disdain.

"They are my saviors," al-Hasen explains.  "I was attacked at the bazaar.  The same people as who attacked me in the desert."

"Ah, yes, this Ophidian Hand or some nonsense," Fahmor says.  "And what do your friends here have to do with the attack, or this Hand?"

Na'al looks to his new allies.  "These brave ones stopped the Ophidian Hand from slaying me, ending the one last hope Majoor has in curing the Crimson Curse."

"What makes you think you have what it takes to cure the Curse, al-Hasen?"

"I believe in the Chalice's power, Fahmor," al-Hasen replies.  "Isn't that precisely why I was sent to fetch the Chalice of Arden in the first place?"

Fahmor snickers.  "We here at the Temple are not all believers in these stories of the existence of a Chalice of Arden.  Even still, those supporters you had were severely disappointed that you did not bring the Chalice back to the Temple."

"As I have said many times, I was ambushed on my return," al-Hasen counters.  "The Ophidian Hand.  I believe they now have the Chalice.  If I could but speak to the High Priest -- "

"No, al-Hasen," Fahmor barks.  "Your time here is done.  You will have no audience with the High Priest, nor anyone else on the council.  You will speak with me or you will speak to no one."

"In that case, Fahmor, perhaps I can make a request."

Fahmor sneers.  "Make it quick.  I wish to take my leave of you."

"One of my saviors has fallen.  With the Crimson Curse and the _Night Terrors_, I was hoping that perhaps my companions could enter and inter their fallen friend."

Fahmor looks at Droban and the dead Isphet.  "I will send an escort.  Wait here."

Before too long, six armed guards approach with a litter for the dead Isphet.  Fahmor returns.  

"Follow us inside, and do not stray," Fahmor instructs.


----------



## Ilium (Oct 31, 2007)

In Fahmor's absence, Avardis turns to al-Hasen and asks, "What did you do to earn such ire?  It is one thing to propose an idea that fails, but this Fahmor's dislike seems a little more...vehement than I would expect."

Once the guards bring the litter, Avardis helps to place the fallen merchant on it and with Droban's help bears the still form into the temple.

_OOC: Slight liberties with Droban, YOA, but as Isphet's companions I figured it would be our job._


----------



## Insight (Oct 31, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> In Fahmor's absence, Avardis turns to al-Hasen and asks, "What did you do to earn such ire?  It is one thing to propose an idea that fails, but this Fahmor's dislike seems a little more...vehement than I would expect."




"Fahmor?  He is a fool," al-Hasen replies.  "He and most of the rest of the priests don't believe in me and my quest to end the Crimson Curse.  They had to be convinced, nay begged, to allow me to fetch the Chalice of Arden and end this foul sickness.  And when I was unsuccessful, though due to no fault of my own, of course, it gave my enemies an opportunity to pin it all on me and throw me out."

Na'al al-Hasen smiles.  "The Temple is not what it once was I'm afraid," he says.  "The Temple of the Eternal Sun used to be the Temple of Arden.  It has lost its way, and those who cling to the 'old' ways, such as myself, we are... shunned."

"The Temple is more of an edifice than a congregation now," he continues.  "Truth be told, I am rather glad to be done with the place.  If I could find others like myself, those truly dedicated to Arden and to benefiting others, that would be my new home.  Until such time, I am left to shepherd lost souls to the light."


----------



## Insight (Nov 1, 2007)

Fahmor and his retinue escort Na'al al-Hasen and the heroes into the Temple of the Eternal Sun.  The Temple is a large step pyramid structure, with gardens and statuaries forming a semi circle in the promenade leading up to the grand temple entrance.

Once inside the temple, you marvel at the immense grand worship chamber.  The room, lit by hundreds of small candles, must reach 35ft in height and is a good 55ft on all four sides.  In the center, stairs rise to a large stone platform, upon which is a single black altar.  At the altar, a pair of white-robed priests watch you enter.

While you marvel at the grand worship chamber, the deceased form of Isphet the Moneylender is taken by litter into an adjoining chamber.

A tall, gray-bearded priest wearing white and gold robes approaches the group.  "Good day, gentle folk," he says.  "I am Taliq ibn Akhwan.  Welcome to the Temple of the Eternal Sun."  He looks to Na'al al-Hasen.  "Ahh, al-Hasen," he continues.  "I see you have returned.  What is your business here?"

"Grand Master," Na'al says, bowing in the tall priest's direction.  "May the light of Arden shine greatly upon you." the blind priest rises again.

"Dispense with the pleasantries and gentrification, al-Hasen," Akhwan commands.  "You know that it is not easy for me to allow you back into the Temple, so let us make this visit as short as possible."  He looks at the heroes.  "Who are these men that would enter the Temple with unbonded weapons?  Friends of yours?"

al-Hasen nervously looks at the heroes' equipment.  "My apologies, Grand Master," he replies.  "I did not realize... I will rectify the matter at once."

Akhwan raises a hand to al-Hasen.  "There is no need," he counters.  "You and your companions won't be staying."  Akhwan looks to Fahmor, who has thus far been silent.  "Fahmor, you may take your leave of us.  I'll handle this matter from here."

Fahmor leaves, heading into the antechamber where Isphet was taken.

"Now that Fahmor is gone," Akhwan says, "I can speak freely."  He takes Na'al al-Hasen along with him deeper into the Temple.

[OOC: The heroes can follow along and ask questions if they wish.]

"I thank you for seeing me, Grand Master," al-Hasen says as they walk.  "The Crimson Curse has been much on my mind of late."

"And mine, al-Hasen," Akhwan replies.  "I am pained to think what has happened to fair Majoor.  Any news on finding the Chalice of Arden?  You know what I am on your side, even if many of my colleagues are not."

"I appreciate that, Grand Master," al-Hasen says.  "I am convinced more than ever that the Ophidian Hand was behind the ambush.  In fact, I believe they are in possession of the Chalice of Arden now."

Akhwan stops and turns to al-Hasen.  "I suppose you're right," he says.  "What do you propose to do about it?  We know very little about this Ophidian Hand.  They could have taken the Chalice of Arden just about anywhere, assuming they are still in possession of it."

"I considered the possibility that the Hand may have sold the Chalice, but I feel that if indeed they are behind the Crimson Curse, it is highly unlikely they would part with it, given the trouble they went through to ambush me and steal the Chalice in the first place."

Akhwan looks at the heroes.  "And your companions?  What is their part in this?"

"They saved me from an attack," al-Hasen replies.  "I owe them much."

"What do you know of this Ophidian Hand?  Have you fought them before?"


----------



## Rolzup (Nov 1, 2007)

"I?  No.  And I know little of them, save that their intentions are malign and their manners sorely lacking.  Although it seems," G'Sharn adds, flexing his recently wounded soldier, "That I cannot justly criticise their fighting skills.

"If you would tell us more, I would gladly hear it.  There is a blood debt owed here, and I will see this Obsidian Hand pay it in like coin."


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Asad listens, typically silent.  His face shows shock at the thought of anyone intentionally interfering with efforts to end the plague he witnessed on his way through the city.  Finally, he realizes the significance of their earlier discovery.  He waits for a break in the priest's exposition, then speaks,  This chalice, was it carried in a big box?  We found an ambush site in the desert.   He gestures to G'sharn, to get him to show the drawing again.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Nov 4, 2007)

Dirk snaps back into the reality after admiring the temple when Asad mentions the ambush site they discovered. He listens intently to the priest's response.


----------



## Rolzup (Nov 4, 2007)

G'sharn nods, producing the scrap of cloth once more.  "Fate again," he mutters.  "It becomes clearer and clearer, and who are we to fight it?"


----------



## Insight (Nov 5, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Asad listens, typically silent.  His face shows shock at the thought of anyone intentionally interfering with efforts to end the plague he witnessed on his way through the city.  Finally, he realizes the significance of their earlier discovery.  He waits for a break in the priest's exposition, then speaks,  This chalice, was it carried in a big box?  We found an ambush site in the desert.   He gestures to G'sharn, to get him to show the drawing again.




Na'al al-Hasen looks to Asad.  "Yes, my friend.  The Chalice of Arden was indeed carried in a large crate.  When I procured it, I placed the Chalice in a warded crate provided by the Temple.  That must have been what you found.  Those fiends..."  The priest's voice trails off.

Akhwan, the tall priest, interjects.  "This ambush site, perhaps there are still clues there as to who may have taken the Chalice or where it may have been taken."

"I know who took the Chalice!" al-Hasen snaps.  "It was the Ophidian Hand!"  No doubt in my mind about that!"

"Be that as it may," Akhwan counters, "We still don't know the item's whereabouts.  I still believe it would be prudent to give that ambush site a thorough search." 

Akhwan turns to Asad.  "You and your fellow located the ambush site, yes?  I would be willing to invest some of my personal fortune to send you and your companions there and find what clues you can.  The Temple may not believe in this quest, but I still have faith that the Chalice of Arden can yet cure Majoor of the Crimson Curse."


----------



## Rolzup (Nov 5, 2007)

G'sharn shrugs, seemingly resigned to his fate.  "Of course," he says simply.  "We investigated as best we could when we stumbled across the massacre, but we could have missed something.  What clues will be left by now, after weeks of the desert's attention?"


He laughs then, perhaps a little bitterly.  "But the gods will provide, I do not doubt."


----------



## Ilium (Nov 5, 2007)

At Akhwan's suggestion, Avardis' attention is obviously quickend.  As if to offset to G'sharn's ambivalence, he states, "Indeed they will, my friend.  I have no doubt we'll be able to find some sort of indication of where to find the chalice if we but try."  He turns to Akhwan.   "Grand Master," he says bowing low and remaining in that position.  "It would be my honor to undertake this mission, with any of my companions who are willing, or alone.  I beg you to accept this offer from one who is unworthy of the gods' notice, but eager to show his faith that the Lady of Light will help us find justice."


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 5, 2007)

Asad nods grimly.  I vowed vengance when we encountered the slaughter.  I'm not going to turn back now.


----------



## Insight (Nov 8, 2007)

"Very well, al-Hasen," Akhwan says.  "It seems that you have some courageous allies willing to help you recover the Chalice of Arden.  I am willing to fund this expedition, and I hope that it bears fruit, for the good of Majoor itself."

al-Hasen smiles.  "I thank you, Grand Master," the blind priest replies.  "I am certain that these brave souls will recover the Chalice and help us to defeat the Ophidian Hand."

The tall high priest goes to a large, metal desk and opens a drawer.  He counts out several smaller bags and places them in al-Hasen's open hand.  "That should get this quest started," he says.  Akhwan looks to the heroes.  "Take this gold I have placed in al-Hasen's hands and use it to acquire whatever equipment you may need to undertake this critical mission.  The Temple of the Eternal Sun will do what it can to support you in this matter, but make sure you speak only to me, as there may be some within the Temple who might not be as... helpful."

Na'al al-Hasen leads the heroes out of the Temple.  Guards watch as the blind priest and his companions exit the complex.

Getting to the street, Na'al al-Hasen turns to the heroes.  "Unfortunately, my duties here in Majoor dictate that I remain here, to tend to the sick and dying.  I will aid you as much as I can, and please do not hesitate to call upon me for assistance."

[sblock=OOC]Na'al al-Hasen gives you a sack of 1,500gp.  You can divide it amongst yourselves as you wish.  Let me know what you wish to do prior to leaving Majoor.

I hope YOA comes back soon  :\ 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Nov 9, 2007)

"To the market, then?"  G'sharn grimaces, rubbing the back of his neck.  "Will you folk need camels, or mounts of some sort?  I have no need for such things myself, but you'll need to keep up with me."


----------



## Ilium (Nov 9, 2007)

Avardis looks askance at the halfling for a moment, but then shrugs remembering his transformation during their recent battle.  "I, for one, will need a mount," he replies.  "Though I've not ridden much.  How far is it to the site of your first battle?"


----------

